# SKIPPER1987 Virgin DNP LOG!!!



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Who's with me??

Right so I have tried several cuts befor and never achieved my goal of loosing the LOVE HANDLES!! Always get to slightly visable abs feel small and jump back on the bulk.

I will be using crystal heat dnp hopefully last 4 weeks depending on sides?

Weeks

1-4 dbol 40mg ed

1-2 dnp 150mg ed

2-4 dnp 300mg ed

2-4 pharma t3 25-50mcg ed

Started today monday 1 tab this morning not sure of it was placebo but by dinner time felt warmer than usual I am a welder so work in warm conditions anyway.

Current condition Shiite!!! Been out injured for 5 weeks put on plenty of fat smack bang in the middle of pct!! Gutted! Was in decent Nick before lifts were strong training was going really well. Feel free to look my other log u may have already seen it?

View attachment 166169
View attachment 166170
View attachment 166172
View attachment 166173


View attachment 166174


If you got any tips for me let me know or anything you think might help with sides etc?

Today was also my first day back since been injured took it easy on legs and then a. Bit of bicep work. Felt weak but that's probably from the lack of calories.

Today's food was as follows

6am

100g natural yoghurt

70g blueberry's

100g strawberry's

Protein shake.

9am 200g beef.

1 can of mackerel

Protein shake

12pm

1 chicken breast

100g cous cous

Oat bar.

Apple.

3pm

30g whey.

5pm

Pressed juice

Apple.

6pm trained legs.

8pm

300g salmon and pesto

100g sweet potatoe

200g broccoli

Last meal will be 30g gonutrition whey


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

in :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> in :thumbup1:


Cheers mate!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

In :devil2:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> In :devil2:


Nice1!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Cutting food can be nice!!
View attachment 166176
View attachment 166177


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

In for this mate, I'll never touch DNP again myself was too much for me. You running any supps alongside?


----------



## CW7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Good luck mate...I'll be following


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Whats the marco breakdown on that food mate?

I was handling just fine till i broke out in hives, had to come off and get prednisolone to clear it up, are you using any supplements along side like anti histamines etc?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Whats the marco breakdown on that food mate?
> 
> I was handling just fine till i broke out in hives, had to come off and get prednisolone to clear it up, are you using any supplements along side like anti histamines etc?


Hi mate I will be aiming for

300g protein a day

Low carb days 100g

Probably weekends 200g carbs.

Fats 100-150g everyday.

Depending how I feel things will be changed if needs be.

I have a big bottle of cetirizine hydrochloride on hand not sure if il use it part of me thinks if I take it to mask a reaction is it safe?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> In for this mate, I'll never touch DNP again myself was too much for me. You running any supps alongside?


Hi mate how high did u run it?

Not gonna bother with supps I think my diet wil cover all I need? May take some A-Z VITABIOTICS i eat plenty of blueberry's packed with antioxidants and the missis makes them health drinks in the blender.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Morning guys forgot to mention the All important starting weight is 17.7 STONE.

Not got a goal weight but 16 stone would be great!

Sleep last night was crap slighty warm but mainly the banging headache that kept me up! Is this normal?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 166187


Breakfast! As nice as it is I want toast and eggs!!!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

First time was 250mg and after a few days I upped it to 500mg which was a mistake on my part, felt like hell. Second time was 125mg and upto 250mg after a week or so. It's a good med I just can't hack it coz I'm a pansy lol sounds good mate, I got a bag of electrolytes and put some in my water throughout the day which helped a bit, was munching vit c tabs like there wa no tomorrow too lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate I will be aiming for
> 
> 300g protein a day
> 
> ...


If I was to do it again I would defiantly use and recommend the Supps.

Do you know the calories ?


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate I will be aiming for
> 
> 300g protein a day
> 
> ...


I know virtually nothing about DNP as I have no interest in ever running it. However your diet is still high in calories when trying to cut. 2500 to 2950 calories a day. More on the weekend.

Protiens and fats are way too high.

200 protein, 60 fats and 100 or less carbs. Cardio 4 days a week and you would not need to use the DNP.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> If I was to do it again I would defiantly use and recommend the Supps.
> 
> Do you know the calories ?


Normally I track it on a app but forgot yesterday I have tracked today's food and not even hit 2000cals yet and it's nearly 6pm!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm in!

Also a fellow welder so can relate/sympathise with the hot working conditions!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Also a fellow welder so can relate/sympathise with the hot working conditions!


Even worse when wearing airflow speed glass masks like today!!! Ha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

damn shame said:


> I know virtually nothing about DNP as I have no interest in ever running it. However your diet is still high in calories when trying to cut. 2500 to 2950 calories a day. More on the weekend.
> 
> Protiens and fats are way too high.
> 
> 200 protein, 60 fats and 100 or less carbs. Cardio 4 days a week and you would not need to use the DNP.


Hi mate cheers for comments and advice. As said above tho I have cut many times And never lost the stubborn back fat cals were a bit high yesterday I agree first day mistakes and all! Tweaked it today and not hit 2000cals yet. I will be keeping protein the same as with DNP I was told to keep it high. Carbs wil be lower and fats.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Today's macros so far.
View attachment 166210


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Day 2 sweating more getting hotter tomorrow il upping to 300mg crystal heat dnp 1 tab am last tab befor bed.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate cheers for comments and advice. As said above tho I have cut many times And never lost the stubborn back fat cals were a bit high yesterday I agree first day mistakes and all! Tweaked it today and not hit 2000cals yet. I will be keeping protein the same as with DNP I was told to keep it high. Carbs wil be lower and fats.


Not sure about protein intake on DNP I am just letting you know what worked for me. The love handles are always the last thing to go. Took me 12 weeks of very hard dieting and cardio to lose them. I am sure the DNP will do the trick. Just don't do what I read some guys do, drink beer and forget about your diet. LOL


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Just back from the gym chest and triceps felt really weak but I suspect that's from lack of calories not the DNP.

Was sweating more than usual.

Gonna eat some homade fish cakes and salad and get straight in bed. All food prepped for work tomorrow bosh!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Saw this cracked me up!!
View attachment 166225


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> First time was 250mg and after a few days I upped it to 500mg which was a mistake on my part, felt like hell. Second time was 125mg and upto 250mg after a week or so. It's a good med I just can't hack it coz I'm a pansy lol sounds good mate, I got a bag of electrolytes and put some in my water throughout the day which helped a bit, was munching vit c tabs like there wa no tomorrow too lol


I won't be going higher than 300mg well I don't think I wil!! Lol

We're can I get a bag of electrolytes from?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you do, do gradually! I went day 1&2 250mg to 500mg and didn't make it past day 4 lol!!

Get them from TPW, bulk powders etc, fairly cheap


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> If you do, do gradually! I went day 1&2 250mg to 500mg and didn't make it past day 4 lol!!
> 
> Get them from TPW, bulk powders etc, fairly cheap


First day was 150mg was gonna stick today but just took another tab!!

Cheers il have a look now.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> Even worse when wearing airflow speed glass masks like today!!! Ha


I never bother with an ad-flow I will die one day if it's a few months sooner than expected then so be it! Haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate how high did u run it?
> 
> Not gonna bother with supps I think my diet wil cover all I need? May take some A-Z VITABIOTICS i eat plenty of blueberry's packed with antioxidants and the missis makes them health drinks in the blender.


Hi skipper, just be a bit careful mate. There was a thread in here about a dnp cycle in which @DiggyV contributed quite heavily and from what I can gather the use of sups such as vit c-e, maltodextrin, ala and electrolytes were a necessity + was also mentioned not to go over 250mg per day. I'm not trying to teach you how to suck eggs mate but this is toxic stuff wouldn't want you getting ill mate 

Plus can also stain sheets and turn ejaculate yellow! :w00t:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Clicky

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/286945-dnp-advice.html


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Who's with me??
> 
> Right so I have tried several cuts befor and never achieved my goal of loosing the LOVE HANDLES!! Always get to slightly visable abs feel small and jump back on the bulk.
> 
> ...


So ya start a new log without telling anyone! Haha. Best of luck with this mate. You've picked the right weather for DNP!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> So ya start a new log without telling anyone! Haha. Best of luck with this mate. You've picked the right weather for DNP!


Hi mate I posted in my old log saying its on hold for a while and to feel free to follow this one? Has it not gone on?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate I posted in my old log saying its on hold for a while and to feel free to follow this one? Has it not gone on?


couldn't see it so linked it anyway...



skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate I posted in my old log saying its on hold for a while and to feel free to follow this one? Has it not gone on?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Clicky
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/286945-dnp-advice.html


Great thread but it does not mention why the sups are so important ?

Il go out and get some tho.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Great thread but it does not mention why the sups are so important ?
> 
> Il go out and get some tho.


Couldn't really tell you mate, think the T3 is due to your own natural depletion on dnp. The other stuff might be best to pm diggyV?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 3 DNP 300mg

HeAt is rising work was uncomfortable to say the least!

Headache has gone Finally

Chest and triceps are sore

From yesterday surprised because the seshion was very moderate.

Rest night tonight feel I need it.

form


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Food today.

6am

200g natural yoghurt

50g blueberry's

100g strawberries

Slight bit of honey.

9am

100g cous cous

1 can of tuna

3 boiled eggs.

30g whey.

12pm

2 x chicken breast

200g broccoli

100g green beans.

Slight dab of nandos lemon and herb sauce to flavour.

3pm

30g whey

1 Apple

1 bannana

6pm

1 chicken breast

1 seeded wrap

Rocket.spinach,watercress.cherry toms and onion.

Pesto to flavour.

3 litre of water so far

Will have one more protein shake and and

Handful of blueberry's befor bed.

Not taking the t3 yet want to hold out as long as possible. Orders some bulk powders electrolytes powder last night.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Cals today pathetic!! Feel starving!! My little boy has eaten more today!
View attachment 166268


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 166269


Ignor the first one wrong picture lack of food is sending me stupid!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> View attachment 166269
> 
> 
> Ignor the first one wrong picture lack of food is sending me stupid!!


Whats the macros for that mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Whats the macros for that mate?


It's was

200g protein

50g fats

130g carbs

Fats were too low yesterday trouble is with fats come high cals and I can't take any fish oils tabs as they give me the sh1ts!!!

Found a few 50mg anavar tabs today in my locker gonna take 200mg pre-workout for back and biceps!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Day 4

DNP 300mg

Funny night sleep weird dream and up p1ssing all night woke up feeling very tired and groggy?

The heat is not too bad at home but at work it's uncomfortable can definitely feel a increase in heat soon after meals last a few hours and then settles.

Been wanting carbs a lot today but managed to keep them low with some roasted butternut squash baked with cumin and mustard seeds nibbled them all day at work.

Going to train back and biceps at 8pm nothing major Maybe do some light cardio after?

Question I have read you get alot of bloat on the early days with dnp but so far not got anything I think I look less watery?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> It's was
> 
> 200g protein
> 
> ...


I'd keep fats higher mate. about 120g. I'd feel like **** on that....

wouldn't worry too much about cals. tbh I don't look at them anymore, just macros otherwise it all gets too confusing...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd keep fats higher mate. about 120g. I'd feel like **** on that....
> 
> wouldn't worry too much about cals. tbh I don't look at them anymore, just macros otherwise it all gets too confusing...


Yes mate I did feel shocking towards back end of the day.

Fats are higher today nice bit of mackerel and big bag of red skin peanuts.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Yes mate I did feel shocking towards back end of the day.
> 
> Fats are higher today nice bit of mackerel and big bag of red skin peanuts.


good stuff bud. I'd never have stuck to my cut last summer if I was not enjoying the food or having enough energy....

when things get bad macros wise chuck in some fat free Hartley's jelly with protein mousse on top. yum. the jelly is zero zero zero


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Day 5

DNP 300mg everyday.

Rubbish night sleep tossing and turning all night woke up sweating but nothing major been worse on NPP!

Started with a banging headache again maybe it dehydration? Hopefully my electrolyte powder will get delivers today.

Time for work now.

Food from yesterday.
View attachment 166336


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Day 5
> 
> DNP 300mg everyday.
> 
> ...


You'll feel better once you get your supps in you mate, don't get dehydrated while on dnp, I was drinking about 6 litres of water a day on average, carbs no more than 100g and didn't go over 2000cals

I couldn't hack it after 11 days though it fecking destroyed me, slept with a fan inches away from me with the windows open in the winter and I still woke up feeling like the tide had just come in jaha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Quick update as mega busy day 5 DNP 300mg everyday

Had a major sweat on doing the food shop ended up opening a 2 litre bottle of water from the shelf and guzzling it!

Upped carbs slighty today as I was planning on training shoulder with my old training buddy seshion was ace felt a bit stronger today jumped on cardio bike for a 10min blast after.

Sides so far are very manageable I dare say my body is coping well! I think been a welder and working in hot conditions all year round has helped


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

T100 said:


> You'll feel better once you get your supps in you mate, don't get dehydrated while on dnp, I was drinking about 6 litres of water a day on average, carbs no more than 100g and didn't go over 2000cals
> 
> I couldn't hack it after 11 days though it fecking destroyed me, slept with a fan inches away from me with the windows open in the winter and I still woke up feeling like the tide had just come in jaha


Cheers mate I hope so! Felt loads better today good job as my supps never arrived either thanks to BULKPOWDERS!! Fsssssss lol.

So far I have not needed to sleep with the fan on or window open just ontop of the cover is enough.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Some if this before bed am hank marving!!
View attachment 166400


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Some if this before bed am hank marving!!
> View attachment 166400


luxury stuff haha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> luxury stuff haha


When ur cutting its like 10 giggly **** virgins squatting in gym pants!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 6

DNP 300mg

Heat was pretty uncomfortable last night window was opened bed sheets a wee bit damp this morning. One thing am not geting is major carb cravings?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Slight weakness today hAd a breakfast looked more like a kids breakfAst very small portion oooops


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

WOWZA the extra carbs at breakfast had me sweating like rolph Harris in mothercare!!!

I am starting to think all these people who say DNP is killer for the heat were having too many carbs keep carbs low and the sweating and heat is manageable so far anyway. Took the little 1 to the cinema and had sweat dripping down my face feel sorry for the next person to sit in that seat.

Dinner is tuna,cous cous salad and balsamic vinegar
View attachment 166434


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sounds like its ticking over nicely mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

How much weight do you think you've dropped so far mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> How much weight do you think you've dropped so far mate?


I. Dropped 6lbs so far must be water and fat can't be lbm as I am running 40mg Sphinx dbol everyday to maintain strenghy and muscle.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> sounds like its ticking over nicely mate


It's going good mate starting to feel like I been on a messy amthetatime weekend tho!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I. Dropped 6lbs so far must be water and fat can't be lbm as I am running 40mg Sphinx dbol everyday to maintain strenghy and muscle.


I'm no expert mate, but won't the dbol put on water that you're trying to lose. surely a dry substance would be better???


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I'm no expert mate, but won't the dbol put on water that you're trying to lose. surely a dry substance would be better???


I know mate was gonna add winny but had loads and I mean loads of dbol sat around doing nowt DNP I.n the early days adds water too. The water weight I can shift after easier but the fats what am after and with my diet been so clean I think the bloat from the dbol won't be a issue see how I feel in a week or 2 might replace it with winstrol or tbol? Not tried tbol befor either do you rate tbol?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I know mate was gonna add winny but had loads and I mean loads of dbol sat around doing nowt DNP I.n the early days adds water too. The water weight I can shift after easier but the fats what am after and with my diet been so clean I think the bloat from the dbol won't be a issue see how I feel in a week or 2 might replace it with winstrol or tbol? Not tried tbol befor either do you rate tbol?


yea just keep fats high and carbs low or a bit of carb cycling after the dnp and the water will drop off. you might end up at 16st


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea just keep fats high and carbs low or a bit of carb cycling after the dnp and the water will drop off. you might end up at 16st


I hope so that's my new Goal weight


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I hope so that's my new Goal weight


good stuff. get some pics up after!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skipper how's it going mate? How are you finding the sides?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Skipper how's it going mate? How are you finding the sides?


Very manageable I would say ONLY when diet is spot on took little lad to cinema yesterday so had a few treats and the heat increased big time!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> good stuff. get some pics up after!


Will do aslong as I have some muscle left!!! Ha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Day 7

DNP 300mg ed

Sides are manageable heat was defo at its highest last night did not sleep too well but only like a night in oz with no air-con.

Diet still clean carbs no more than 100g ed high protein and medium fats seem to be the sweet spot.

Got loads of snagging jobs to finish in the house today as bought the house befor xmas and totally gutted the place it's coming on great now all major work done!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Jobs in house done!! For now lol. Nipped out and got a carvery today filled up on meat and veg! Not the same with no mash,roast spuds Yorkshire puds etc! Our lass orders a massive orea cheese cake for after too had to sit there and watch her and the little one eat the lot!!!(cvnt) by this time the DNP was making me sweat buckets could not wait to get out of there dabbing my head with my tissue every 2 mins looked a right N0b!!

Last meal of today will be tuna steak,100g cous cous, radish salad 200g quark with some balsamic vinegar probably 30g rhubarb and custard gonutrition whey befor bed lovely!!!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Great log mate, am gona jump on the dnp bad wagon myself ha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Great log mate, am gona jump on the dnp bad wagon myself ha


Cheers mate took me a longtime to make my mind up with it been such dangerous chemical. So far it's been ok still early days tho. You look lean on your Avi what's your Amin reason for wanting to use the dnp?

Mine was to loose the stubborn back fat!! Lol


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate took me a longtime to make my mind up with it been such dangerous chemical. So far it's been ok still early days tho. You look lean on your Avi what's your Amin reason for wanting to use the dnp?
> 
> Mine was to loose the stubborn back fat!! Lol


Just waned to try some thing different, iv been dieting on slin, t3, clen but stoped all them for now and wanna run a different drug, the pic is 2 years old but I think am about the same condition now, just wanna get shredded an get that Xmas tree thing on my lower back going on haha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Day 8

DNP 300mg

T3 25mcg

Sphinx dbol 40mg

Heat kicked in big time last night shocking night sleep bed was soaking and not the wet bed you want either!!

So added t3 today was starting to feel very fatigued taking 40mg dbol to stop muscle loss will swap to winny or tbol next week when it lands. Want to use Baltic Stromba winny but only comes in 10mg tabs so might just go with excel instead.

Good today has been good went a bit higher on cals as I was training Chest and triceps today.
View attachment 166612
View attachment 166613
View attachment 166614


The fish was curried mackerel bloody lovely

Weight today just under 17stone!! That's a 12lbs loss!!! 2-3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Day 8
> 
> DNP 300mg
> 
> ...


The cals would have been higher from the higher fats I expect. Whats the mirror and the belt saying?

Oh! get your asre round to here... :thumb: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289596-sxbarnes-ye-olde-log-gainz-tumbleweed-tomfoolery.html


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> The cals would have been higher from the higher fats I expect. Whats the mirror and the belt saying?
> 
> Oh! get your asre round to here... :thumb: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/289596-sxbarnes-ye-olde-log-gainz-tumbleweed-tomfoolery.html


Pants are falling down I now have a chin and I can tie my laces!! Still ugly as fuxk tho in the mirror!!

Yes had oily fish and loads of nuts so cals were up!! It's madness dnp within half hour of eating the sweat starts pouring!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Just waned to try some thing different, iv been dieting on slin, t3, clen but stoped all them for now and wanna run a different drug, the pic is 2 years old but I think am about the same condition now, just wanna get shredded an get that Xmas tree thing on my lower back going on haha


I would just be happy to see my abs!! Il wait for the xmas tree thing till next summer!! Lol good luck mate and when u get it post some pics up!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Pants are falling down I now have a chin and I can tie my laces!! Still ugly as fuxk tho in the mirror!!
> 
> Yes had oily fish and loads of nuts so cals were up!! It's madness dnp within half hour of eating the sweat starts pouring!!


all sounds good mate. get that order in for size 32in jeans now...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> all sounds good mate. get that order in for size 32in jeans now...


Not just yet maybe a 34!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 9

DNP 300mg

T3 50mcg

Sphinx dbol 40mg

Supps.

2000mg vit c

2 x servings of bulk powders electrolytes powder.

Another sweaty restless night had window open most the night till the missis woke up kicking off she was cold!!! Fssssssss!!

Woke up at 6am for work felt a bit sick groggy and fatigued not a good start to the day.

Anyway diet still the same but wil be chafing it tomorrow same foods but timing the food types better been having my natural yoghurt blueberry's and nuts etc as my first meal breakfast so gonna change up up and have just fats summit like this.

6am

4 whole eggs scrambled with turmeric.

30g whey.

9am

1 can of tuna and salad

1 boiled egg.

12pm

2 chicken breast

300g broccoli

Nandos sauce to taste.

1apple.

3pm

Natural yoghurt

100g blueberries

100g strawberry's

Handful of nuts.

6pm

30g whey

7pm train and cardio.

9pm meat/veg

Question about the t3 is it worth setting my alarm 1 hour befor I normally wake up take my first t3 dose and go back to sleep?

Missed training tonight the missis had to work over and nobody was able to look after my little lad.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Just waned to try some thing different, iv been dieting on slin, t3, clen but stoped all them for now and wanna run a different drug, the pic is 2 years old but I think am about the same condition now, just wanna get shredded an get that Xmas tree thing on my lower back going on haha


Hi forgot to ask how are u running your t3?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ah forgot ordered my winstrol will use this instead of the dbol to stop loosing lbm while running t3 I ended up getting wildcat winstrol as I used them last summer and found them very potent will be running them at 75mg for 4 weeks.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi forgot to ask how are u running your t3?


I ran 50mcg of t3 for the last 4 months through a bulk and start of my cut, droping it out now an tapping it down think am on 12.5mcg for 2 more days then 6.25mcg for 4 more after that


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> I ran 50mcg of t3 for the last 4 months through a bulk and start of my cut, droping it out now an tapping it down think am on 12.5mcg for 2 more days then 6.25mcg for 4 more after that


How do you take them? I hear some people say take them on a empty stomach? Do u take them all in one go or split the dose?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 10

DNP 300mg

Sphinx dbol 40mg

T3 50mcg

Supps

Electrolytes powder x2 a day.

Vit c 2000mg daily.

Another ruff night very sweaty

Sore throat is bad woke up feeling like a bag of smashed crabs!!

Took the talc to work had a feeling it would be a sweaty nacker day!! Lol

Food has been spot on today still feeling very sluggish and tired gonna go train at 7pm just light back and biceps with a mate of mine.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> How do you take them? I hear some people say take them on a empty stomach? Do u take them all in one go or split the dose?


All in one go on an empty stomach mate

Quick question, if I have 30-50 carbs for breakfast will I sweat all day in work?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> All in one go on an empty stomach mate
> 
> Quick question, if I have 30-50 carbs for breakfast will I sweat all day in work?


What job do you do?

You will sweat a bit all day without carbs anyway!! I notice a increase in body heat and more sweating about 20mins after food comes in waves with me been a welder we have big fans dotted all round the warehouse 5 mins stood infront of one sorts me out. It's not as bad as you think is gonna be.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Back and biceps busted!!! Used these bad boys on the barbell and standing dumbbell curls!
View attachment 166740


Weighed myself tonight and!!!!!!!!

Boom 16.12stone!!!

If it was not for nandos sauce my life would be shiiiite
View attachment 166742


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> What job do you do?
> 
> You will sweat a bit all day without carbs anyway!! I notice a increase in body heat and more sweating about 20mins after food comes in waves with me been a welder we have big fans dotted all round the warehouse 5 mins stood infront of one sorts me out. It's not as bad as you think is gonna be.


I work in a bakery so it's warm any way, am gona be sweating like mad haha oh well, I can go stand in the freeze for abit, gona start the dnp Saturday or Sunday


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> I work in a bakery so it's warm any way, am gona be sweating like mad haha oh well, I can go stand in the freeze for abit, gona start the dnp Saturday or Sunday


Oh fuxk take spare clothes!!

What dnp u using? I really would suggest starting on the lowest dose for 3 days and have some cetirizine on hand incase you have a reaction you can get it in most chemists or piriton.

I felt loads better once I was using electrolytes powder keep carbs super low and u will be fine. I found saving my meal containing carbs 1 hour befor the gym worked best without carbs befor the gym I felt dizzy and really weak. Good luck mate


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh fuxk take spare clothes!!
> 
> What dnp u using? I really would suggest starting on the lowest dose for 3 days and have some cetirizine on hand incase you have a reaction you can get it in most chemists or piriton.
> 
> I felt loads better once I was using electrolytes powder keep carbs super low and u will be fine. I found saving my meal containing carbs 1 hour befor the gym worked best without carbs befor the gym I felt dizzy and really weak. Good luck mate


Crystal labs I think there called 150mg so I'll just start on one tab then for abit, I'll defo take a few spare tops to work haha I also order some electolight powers aswel, cheers for the advise mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Crystal labs I think there called 150mg so I'll just start on one tab then for abit, I'll defo take a few spare tops to work haha I also order some electolight powers aswel, cheers for the advise mate


Think it's the same dnp I have mine is crystal heat labs. White tub bright yellow label.Am sure u will get on fine.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 11

DNP 300mg

T3 50mcg

Sphinx dbol 40mg

I have yellow spunk!!!! Not good lol!!!

Woke up still having the sore throat feels burnt!! Ouch!!

Sweaty mess befor I even got to work then a full day welding big A-frames And grinding all the welds back after full protective welding gear on dust mask the lot!!

Not feeling as fatigued today maybe the t3 is helping?

Training shoulders later on my own nobody playing out tonight! Will do 15 on treadmill after nothing major steady jog


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 12 I believe? Lack of cals getting to me now!

Last night was my best night sleep in ages night sweats did not start till about 4am and was mild compared to normal.

But stiff today from last nights shoulders and trapps sesh lots of volume medium weight used the new overhead press machine with parallel handles sort of like a Arnold press.

Winstrol arrived today wildcat will be running these now instead of the dbol will run them at 75mg everyday must be old stock they still have the bacon smell!!! Mmmmmm!!!
View attachment 166850


Back shot from earlier ignore the cracking retro towel it's my after work towel missis is OCD don't like me using her best ones lol!!!

I have lost weight everywhere else apart from the love handles!!!! P1ssed off!!!
View attachment 166852


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea love handles and legs will be last to go mate. so are your legs getting lean?

do you have a pair of calipers for measuring the love handles. I.make sure mine don't go above 8mm.

you taking any vit c tabs or dandelion root on this cut mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Legs are getting more veins.

I have got some callipers but can ever get a proper reading from them do you just ounce the side of your love handles?

I have been taking 2000mg vit c daily but no beetroot.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Legs are getting more veins.
> 
> I have got some callipers but can ever get a proper reading from them do you just ounce the side of your love handles?
> 
> I have been taking 2000mg vit c daily but no beetroot.


I do 10000 mg a day

What a difference m8


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Legs are getting more veins.
> 
> I have got some callipers but can ever get a proper reading from them do you just ounce the side of your love handles?
> 
> I have been taking 2000mg vit c daily but no beetroot.


the leg veins are a good sign then...

my caliper readings don't really mean anything apart from to me. just tells me whether I'm getting fatter there.

yea just a pinch in the usual places

Just checked... was on 4 tabs of vit c a day last year. They are 1000mg each so 4000mg good to go I'd say. 2 in am 2 in pm


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> I do 10000 mg a day
> 
> What a difference m8


Hi mate what benefits did you see?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> the leg veins are a good sign then...
> 
> my caliper readings don't really mean anything apart from to me. just tells me whether I'm getting fatter there.
> 
> ...


I never really held too much fat on my legs or the rest of my body arms,chest etc I store all my fat on my belly but mainly round my kidneys ie love handles!!!

What was the main reason for you taking the vit c?

And what beetroot am I best getting?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I never really held too much fat on my legs or the rest of my body arms,chest etc I store all my fat on my belly but mainly round my kidneys ie love handles!!!
> 
> What was the main reason for you taking the vit c?
> 
> And what beetroot am I best getting?


To lose water weight mate. Will make you look leaner. Never mentioned Beetroot, but GoNurition do a powder. Dandelion root does the same thing. Depends what you are after really...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> To lose water weight mate. Will make you look leaner. Never mentioned Beetroot, but GoNurition do a powder. Dandelion root does the same thing. Depends what you are after really...


Il up the vit c then. Dandelion that's the one could not remember if it was beetroot or the other.

Just been to harvester ate half a chicken was good ditched the chips for mixed veg and stayed away from all the pasta at the salad bar!!! I will get rid of these love handles!!?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Il up the vit c then. Dandelion that's the one could not remember if it was beetroot or the other.
> 
> Just been to harvester ate half a chicken was good ditched the chips for mixed veg and stayed away from all the pasta at the salad bar!!! I will get rid of these love handles!!?


Yea thats the spirit mate! They look at you funny in McDs when you say you dont want the (sh1tty) meal too!!

My theory is if youre lean all over the fat has gotta come from the love handles at some point!!

Keep on with the Vit C , good for those rear delts poses... haha. Cheap too


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi mate what benefits did you see?


Super charge immune system recovery time speeds up my joints can feel the difference as well

In the long run quite toxic for liver

Brakes from it u will need


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:



> Il up the vit c then. Dandelion that's the one could not remember if it was beetroot or the other.
> 
> Just been to harvester ate half a chicken was good ditched the chips for mixed veg and stayed away from all the pasta at the salad bar!!! I will get rid of these love handles!!?


You can add ECA stack and use it before meals


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 13

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x2 daily

Shocking night last night bad sweats really sore throat coughing up some nasty green/brown sh1t this morning.

Starting to See some definite weight loss now managed to get into some old jeans today 36inc waist even needed a belt with them!! Can't say the love handles seem any smaller face has leaned out loads measured my guns and they are still 17inc happy I don't seem to have lost any muscle.

Not sure how much longer to run the dnp now starting to get uncomfortable with the heat and all the sweating also feeling really drained ate a fair bit of fruit earlier in hoping it would give me a pick me up!! No joy just sweated more. Got my kitchen ceiling to paint tomorrow the new plaster work is finally dry not looking forward to it at all.

.
View attachment 166914


Freezer is packed from my trip to butchers yesterday all I need now is my truck full of broccoli to go with it! Ha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

better log today mate... waist must be going down


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> better log today mate... waist must be going down


Cheers man yes it sure is starting to feel. Small and pathetic so much so I ordered some weight gainer well 6kg ready for my bulk! Ha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sat watching tv sweating my bollockzz off in just my shorts!!

Food today then.

9am

3 Turkey sausage

4 whole eggs scrambled

Brown sauce mmmm!!

11am

30g gonutrition whey rhubarb and custard.

Handful of almonds.

2pm half roast chicken from harvester

About 250g mixed veg

1 medium bowl of beetroot lettuce toms and cucumber.

4pm

2 large oranges

1 Apple.

30g whey.

7pm

200g beef frying steak

100g rice noodles

Bit of soya sauce.

9pm

200g natural yoghurt with 30g gonutrition strawberry and whipped cream whey!!! Mmmmmm still licking my lips was well nice


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> You can add ECA stack and use it before meals


Don't really like stims and feel am putting enough Strain on my body as it is. Once I finish cutting with the dnp and t3 might do another cut with low test and tren t3 and add eca then?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers man yes it sure is starting to feel. Small and pathetic so much so I ordered some weight gainer well 6kg ready for my bulk! Ha


Yea I know that feeling well mate. Once you start looking better it makes up for not being bigger... well a bit!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 14

DNP 300mg

WINSTROL 75mg

T3 50mcg

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x 2 daily.

Feel like crap today no energy sweats were bad last night.

The missis just made me some frozen protein yoghurt with strawberry and blueberry's can't wait till its ready not for another few hours yet tastes amazing had a taste befor it went in freezer made it with gonutrition strawberry whey


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 14
> 
> DNP 300mg
> 
> ...


get on the Hartley's sugar free jelly sachets for hunger mate.

obviously no good for a while though


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> get on the Hartley's sugar free jelly sachets for hunger mate.
> 
> obviously no good for a while though


Not seen them in the supermarket's

Wee can I get them?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

It's nearly ready looks beauty

Protein frozen yoghurt with blended blueberry's and strawberries mmmmm
View attachment 166958


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Not seen them in the supermarket's
> 
> Wee can I get them?


they'll be there mate. with the custard and the jams. don't get the little pots in the fridge as they've got different macros


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> they'll be there mate. with the custard and the jams. don't get the little pots in the fridge as they've got different macros


Ok mate il have a nosey cheers


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well the frozen protein yoghurt was heaven after been so strict for 14 days will be making more once it's gone!

Update on the DNP major sweats tonight can't cool down. Thinks it's made worse that I have a bad throat infection gonna start my antibiotics later not looking forward to work in the morning. Gonna go get in bed and hope I feel better in the morning.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 15

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Supps

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x 2 daily

Mega sweats last night was unsure at first if I had p1ssed the bed or not!!!

Throat was agony all night and woke this morning having totally lost my voice does anybody know why dnp does this?

Gonna check my weight tonight am hoping I will have gone down to 16st or nearly at least. Was planning on doing 3-4weeks in the DNP but starting to feel like crap constantly maybe hang in another 5 days and call it a day carry on cutting just with aas and t3?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Not a bad little chest and arms seshion felt better once I got in the gym.

Weighed myself while I was there another 6lbs loss so am down to 16.6!!! Very happy with that.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 167047


Chicken and bacon salad best meal I had in days!!


----------



## TommyP257 (Mar 2, 2015)

Great log mate good read, only thing I would say is I noticed you said you were coughing up a yellow/green liquid and starting antibiotics? I'm no expert but if I was on DNP and I coughed up anything a shade of yellow I would stop the DNP straight away as it is probably linked? Also I'm not sure mixing antibiotics and DNP is the best idea? Be careful.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TommyP257 said:


> Great log mate good read, only thing I would say is I noticed you said you were coughing up a yellow/green liquid and starting antibiotics? I'm no expert but if I was on DNP and I coughed up anything a shade of yellow I would stop the DNP straight away as it is probably linked? Also I'm not sure mixing antibiotics and DNP is the best idea? Be careful.


Hi mate cheers glad u enjoyed the read.

Been to doctors I have a throat infection that will explain the green crap am coughing up. Feeling loads better today.

I have decided to come off the DNP this Friday but carry on with the t3 and WINSTROL but add some hit cardio.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 16

DNP 300mg

T3 50mcg

Winstrol 75mg

Supps

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x2 daily.

Mother fvcker!!! Shocking night again never sweated so much in my life well apart from wen me and a friend did half oz of wizz back in my rave dayzzzz

Woke up at 6am for work feeling like death! Felt confused,tired,fatigued , drained and just basically like a bag of smashed crabs!! Ended up skipping breakfast had no appetite at all!

Work was terrible luckily my mate who I weld with knows the score and carried my ass all day!! I owe that man a pint!! Ha.

Missed training tonight but will train Tomoz instead.

Can see me lasting till the end of the week and sacking the DNP OFF! Think my body needs a rest I will use DNP again in a few month but next time with some test thrown in or maybe this sexi stuff?
View attachment 167145


The brown stuff wildcats trenrip300 looks evil!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@seandog69 what can I do to ease the sore throat and why does DNP do this?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> @seandog69 what can I do to ease the sore throat and why does DNP do this?


this is what i suggested getting the glycerol BP for from boots, its a syrupy liquid, put a fwe tea spoons full in your watter bottle and consume thru the day or keep beside the bed at night, it'll help alot

it can be found in the sore throat section bud


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> this is what i suggested getting the glycerol BP for from boots, its a syrupy liquid, put a fwe tea spoons full in your watter bottle and consume thru the day or keep beside the bed at night, it'll help alot
> 
> it can be found in the sore throat section bud


I had a few cough medicines in so did not get any will go get some tonight.

Did you get a really bad throat to the point of coughing up green and brown awful stuff up from the back of your throat? Sorry if your eating ha!

Currently living on these 2!!
View attachment 167147


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I had a few cough medicines in so did not get any will go get some tonight.
> 
> Did you get a really bad throat to the point of coughing up green and brown awful stuff up from the back of your throat? Sorry if your eating ha!
> 
> ...


yeah it was awful, esp in the morning, was like sawdust from the butchers floor lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yeah it was awful, esp in the morning, was like sawdust from the butchers floor lol


Ye Ye mornings are the worse takes me ages to clear my throat!! Feel like I been smoking cigars all night!! Welding fumes at work are not helping either.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Ye Ye mornings are the worse takes me ages to clear my throat!! Feel like I been smoking cigars all night!! Welding fumes at work are not helping either.


yeah its bad alright, dont worry it will help :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 17 still alive!! Wahoo!!!

DNP300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Weight is flying off lost a good amount of bf all over down nearly 2 Jean sizes more veins etc but unfortunately the love handles can still be seen thy have shrunk a lot and feel a lot less full it's more like looser skin if am honest I sort of knew they would not go completely from 1 run on dnp. So the plan is stop the dnp Friday give my body a rest but still keep a strict diet then back on the dnp in a few month but with low test dose thrown in.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 17 still alive!! Wahoo!!!
> 
> DNP300mg
> 
> ...


sounds wise mate. you've lost some chub already. go back for the rest later....


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Using crystal heat labs bud? I was having to take a teaspoon of glycerol middle of night, literally couldn't swallow my throat had no moisture. Heat don't bother me, it's the God awful smell I give off, the what can only be described as deathly smelling "gas" lol and the sore throat.

What electrolytes are u using, I got some high5 zero, and obviously they contain sodium but they tasted so salty I binned em off.

Good log mate and results by sounds of it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Using crystal heat labs bud? I was having to take a teaspoon of glycerol middle of night, literally couldn't swallow my throat had no moisture. Heat don't bother me, it's the God awful smell I give off, the what can only be described as deathly smelling "gas" lol and the sore throat.
> 
> What electrolytes are u using, I got some high5 zero, and obviously they contain sodium but they tasted so salty I binned em off.
> 
> Good log mate and results by sounds of it


Yes mate I am power tackle!! Am living on throat spray and strepsils!! The heat is uncomfortable but I agree it's manageable along as you keep carbs low can't say I notice a smell coming off me and my missis would be the first to say! Lol

I am using bulk powdered electrolytes powder taste disgusting it's like swimming on the sea!! I find mixing it with a raspberry vit c tablet on water is the best way and does not taste as bad!!

Pleased with results so far just gutted it did not tackle my love handles more!! Glad you enjoyed the thread. Will post after pics a good 5 days after stopping the dnp I hear that's wen u look your best?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> sounds wise mate. you've lost some chub already. go back for the rest later....


Cheers man!! So is this you giving me the GREEN LIGHT BULK ON??? Hahah


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers man!! So is this you giving me the GREEN LIGHT BULK ON??? Hahah


haha not yet mate! 

wanna see them obliques....


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Cals have been low again today feel like crap so gonna miss training again! Impressed cals have stayed low since I had 2 lamb rumps for tea covered in nandos BBQ
View attachment 167228
View attachment 167229


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> haha not yet mate!
> 
> wanna see them obliques....


 Fssssss come back next year!! Am a long way from lean!! Ha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Fssssss come back next year!! Am a long way from lean!! Ha


will be quicker than that mate. keep this diet up and you'll breeze it...


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Yes mate I am power tackle!! Am living on throat spray and strepsils!! The heat is uncomfortable but I agree it's manageable along as you keep carbs low can't say I notice a smell coming off me and my missis would be the first to say! Lol
> 
> I am using bulk powdered electrolytes powder taste disgusting it's like swimming on the sea!! I find mixing it with a raspberry vit c tablet on water is the best way and does not taste as bad!!
> 
> Pleased with results so far just gutted it did not tackle my love handles more!! Glad you enjoyed the thread. Will post after pics a good 5 days after stopping the dnp I hear that's wen u look your best?


Ahh bollox, was hoping you'd say you found an electrolyte powder that tasted awesome! Seriously taste disgusting eh.

Mate some of farts mske me wonder if my insides are actually rotting,... 

Hard to give an exact number of days, 5-7 in most cases. one day tho your wake up and all the soft ****ty water is gone, the skin is tight and the muscle full and hard again and then you think "yeh maybe I will put that **** in my body again actually" it's worth it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Ahh bollox, was hoping you'd say you found an electrolyte powder that tasted awesome! Seriously taste disgusting eh.
> 
> Mate some of farts mske me wonder if my insides are actually rotting,...
> 
> Hard to give an exact number of days, 5-7 in most cases. one day tho your wake up and all the soft ****ty water is gone, the skin is tight and the muscle full and hard again and then you think "yeh maybe I will put that **** in my body again actually" it's worth it


It's really not bad mixed with dissolve able vit c tabs.

Not had bad farts either just yellow spunk!!!

How many times you run dnp and what dose? I am looking forward to that day wen all the water has gone and my muscle fill up again. With using t3 I am very flat as well. I will defo use again!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> will be quicker than that mate. keep this diet up and you'll breeze it...


I hope I can keep it up once the dnp is stopped using dnp is the biggest carb deterrent ever you know if you get greedy your gonna suffer big time!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> It's really not bad mixed with dissolve able vit c tabs.
> 
> Not had bad farts either just yellow spunk!!!
> 
> How many times you run dnp and what dose? I am looking forward to that day wen all the water has gone and my muscle fill up again. With using t3 I am very flat as well. I will defo use again!


Fair few times now mate, as soon as I get to 15% Bf I diet back down to 10% , will use dnp in winter to speed process up. Won't run again now till October November.warmer weather makes everything 10x harder on Dnp.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Fair few times now mate, as soon as I get to 15% Bf I diet back down to 10% , will use dnp in winter to speed process up. Won't run again now till October November.warmer weather makes everything 10x harder on Dnp.


What dose do you use?


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

I just spoon electrolyte powder strait into my mouth then neck the water after Best way Iv found dissolving in a liter of water and trying to drink it that way was hard made me reach more than dry chicken.


----------



## bigdandy (Jul 22, 2013)

the dnp throat of deathhhh.......i only get it when im not drinking enough water try drinking more even though im sure uve heard that a million times, i do always get a cold though the first few days super weird


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bulitz said:


> I just spoon electrolyte powder strait into my mouth then neck the water after Best way Iv found dissolving in a liter of water and trying to drink it that way was hard made me reach more than dry chicken.


U double hard bvatard! Eeerrr could not neck it like that!! Reps for doing that lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bigdandy said:


> the dnp throat of deathhhh.......i only get it when im not drinking enough water try drinking more even though im sure uve heard that a million times, i do always get a cold though the first few days super weird


Feel like I deepthroated a cactus!!! Ha

Il try drink more been doing between 2-3 litres a day then the water in my shakes ontop?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Feel like I deepthroated a cactus!!! Ha
> 
> Il try drink more been doing between 2-3 litres a day then the water in my shakes ontop?


get the glycerol ya big baby lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 17 I think???

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Another 2lbs loss since Tuesday!! Crazy!! So that me at 16.2 stone I was hoping for 16!!!

Still thinking of stopping the dnp Tomoz or maybe monday!!

This low carb to practically no carbs is getting easier and my body is finding it easier to burn fats as a fuel source.

Can feel the WINSTROL working now strength was up tonight in the gym with only a mere 1400cals on board!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> get the glycerol ya big baby lol


The missis picked me some up today and left it at work!! No sex for her tonight!! Ha


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> The missis picked me some up today and left it at work!! No sex for her tonight!! Ha


that'll show her......


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Back shot from earlier sorry it's crap backwards selfies are not my strong point!!
View attachment 167295


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> that'll show her......


She will be so sorry she missed the best 2mins of her life!!


----------



## bigdandy (Jul 22, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Feel like I deepthroated a cactus!!! Ha
> 
> Il try drink more been doing between 2-3 litres a day then the water in my shakes oontop?


Yeah bro get more down trust me will completely get rid of it...any less thay six ltrs a day and i can feel the dhydrating killing my throat


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> She will be so sorry she missed the best 2mins of her life!!


that would end with this scene on DNP lol

View attachment 167296


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> that would end with this scene on DNP lol
> 
> View attachment 167296


Eeeeeewwww!!! Yep it's looking that way!!! Can't be healthy!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 167299


Treat before bed!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bigdandy said:


> Yeah bro get more down trust me will completely get rid of it...any less thay six ltrs a day and i can feel the dhydrating killing my throat


6 litres Jesus il have a go!

What dose did u run the dnp at?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 17 I think???
> 
> DNP 300mg
> 
> ...


cool that you're getting used to the low carbs mate. its quite easy after a while. should get a bit more chub off of you


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> cool that you're getting used to the low carbs mate. its quite easy after a while. should get a bit more chub off of you


I think even when I go back to bulking il go easier on the carbs but just eat plenty of fats. I am looking forward to a slice of toast covered in butter and marmite tho!!


----------



## TommyP257 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lost a ton of weight mate well done! I was thinking about trying DNP but it won't be until the end of this month or in April but I was wondering what you think about doing it more sporadically instead of every day? Due to work etc. I might be able to do it Sunday/Tuesday/Friday one week but then the next week I might be only able to do Sunday and Wednesday? Would you still get decent results this way or is it just a case of you have to clear a week or two for a solid run with it?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TommyP257 said:


> Lost a ton of weight mate well done! I was thinking about trying DNP but it won't be until the end of this month or in April but I was wondering what you think about doing it more sporadically instead of every day? Due to work etc. I might be able to do it Sunday/Tuesday/Friday one week but then the next week I might be only able to do Sunday and Wednesday? Would you still get decent results this way or is it just a case of you have to clear a week or two for a solid run with it?


Hi mate and thanks am no expert and a total dnp Virgin till I started this log. I would imagine using it that way would be a waste unless maybe you totally carb depleted first? Even then I imagine it still not been that good? I have however read about doing dnp in 10day cycles il try find the link it's from another forum.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> those are fvcking amazing, lol.


Prefer the honey ones!! But Ye all bang on packed with protein! Just demolished 400g natural yoghurt mixed with 2 scoops of strawberry whey!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 18??? Am loosing the plot ha

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x 2 daily

Sweats last night was not too bad think it's because I ate practically zero carbs all day?

Last day at work Friday till Monday thank god needed the rest today has been fine the fatigued feeling has gone actually feel pretty normal?

Was gonna stop the DNP today but though feck it might as well finish the tub it's like Pringles!


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

how much you lost it total so far mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tekken said:


> how much you lost it total so far mate


Just short of 2 stone! Next weigh in will be monday so should bet over 2 stone by then.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tekken said:


> how much you lost it total so far mate


Just short of 2 stone! Next weigh in will be monday so should bet over 2 stone by then.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Saturday morning treat!!!

4 eggs scrambled

Handful of kale

Chopped Corgette

Turmeric

And 2 porky whites!!
View attachment 167384


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TommyP257 said:


> Lost a ton of weight mate well done! I was thinking about trying DNP but it won't be until the end of this month or in April but I was wondering what you think about doing it more sporadically instead of every day? Due to work etc. I might be able to do it Sunday/Tuesday/Friday one week but then the next week I might be only able to do Sunday and Wednesday? Would you still get decent results this way or is it just a case of you have to clear a week or two for a solid run with it?


Hi mate hope this helps it's what made me decide to run dnp and made me feel confident that I could manage the sided and also run dnp as safely as possible Dangers of DNP ~ All you Need to Know [Archive] - RX Muscle Forums


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

The missis is In the good books today she looked online for a very low carb meal for me This my friends is a partly hallowed out butternut squash filled with beef and lamb mince meat balls with mozzarella ontop!!! Beauty!!!
View attachment 167408


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> The missis is In the good books today she looked online for a very low carb meal for me This my friends is a partly hallowed out butternut squash filled with beef and lamb mince meat balls with mozzarella ontop!!! Beauty!!!
> View attachment 167408


Yay! Youre really getting into this low carb stuff. I start wednesday, well skiploading again...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yay! Youre really getting into this low carb stuff. I start wednesday, well skiploading again...


I am mate finding it easier as time goes on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> The missis is In the good books today she looked online for a very low carb meal for me This my friends is a partly hallowed out butternut squash filled with beef and lamb mince meat balls with mozzarella ontop!!! Beauty!!!
> View attachment 167408


Looks really nice mate!!

Zero carbs here..... So I would Hoover that up in no time 

Great work so far mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> I am mate finding it easier as time goes on


Sorry mate been a while since I looked in.

19lb loss in 17 days? That's fookin monstrous!! Well done bud


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looks really nice mate!!
> 
> Zero carbs here..... So I would Hoover that up in no time
> 
> Great work so far mate


It was amazing until she banged a big fat tear and share garlic bread on the table!! Was well impressed I did not eat eat any!

Been reading your log you seem to be getting on really well without carbs.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sorry mate been a while since I looked in.
> 
> 19lb loss in 17 days? That's fookin monstrous!! Well done bud


Thanks mate not sure were its gone?? I do look thinner and my jeans are hanging off me and I have a chizzled chin again but am a long way off been lean or in the condition i want to be. I am really pleased with the results so far looking forward to loosing the water retention. The love handles are a lot smaller but feel really empty and loose skin now.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks mate not sure were its gone?? I do look thinner and my jeans are hanging off me and I have a chizzled chin again but am a long way off been lean or in the condition i want to be. I am really pleased with the results so far looking forward to loosing the water retention. The love handles are a lot smaller but feel really empty and loose skin now.


I'm Bly one answer for that mate...........BULK 

When does your pot run out then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> It was amazing until she banged a big fat tear and share garlic bread on the table!! Was well impressed I did not eat eat any!
> 
> Been reading your log you seem to be getting on really well without carbs.


Great will power mate!! 

Easy to devour those bad boys 

Yeah I do mate. Easier than expected tbh


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 18

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x2 daily.

Today has been rough been so tired fell asleep in car(luckily the missis was driving) lol

Walked round the park with my little lad then down by the river feeding the Ducks was nearly falling asleep stood up

Came home about 2pm and slept till late not sure why I feel so rough today should I up the t3?

Been pouring with sweat all evening feel grubby!! Gonna double my electrolytes serving befor bed tonight.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

You saying I should bulk again? Ha!

Plan is to carry on cutting with t3 and WINSTROL once the dnp runs out then lean bulk. I have 6 more days worth of dnp!!
View attachment 167423
View attachment 167424


Filthy things have stained the tub!! Eeeeew!! Dread to think what they do to your insides!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great will power mate!!
> 
> Easy to devour those bad boys
> 
> Yeah I do mate. Easier than expected tbh


We went to a little village today with my little boy you know the sort with loads of great tea rooms selling amazing cream buns mmmmm!! Managed to resist then walked past a butchers selling hit roast beef sandwiches went in and just ordered a tray of the beef the women looked at me daft wen I said I did not want the bread.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> You saying I should bulk again? Ha!
> 
> Plan is to carry on cutting with t3 and WINSTROL once the dnp runs out then lean bulk. I have 6 more days worth of dnp!!
> View attachment 167423
> ...


Lol good plan skip, so when you say yellow "gravy" are we talking lemon yellow or just slight lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol good plan skip, so when you say yellow "gravy" are we talking lemon yellow or just slight lol


Haha its just a slight tint but enough to make u think what the hell!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 19

DNP 300mg

T3 50mcg

Winstrol 75mg

Fasssss hate weekends sat about bored no training too much food on offer struggling with the cravings today!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 19
> 
> DNP 300mg
> 
> ...


Why no training mate? Or are you babysitting??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Why no training mate? Or are you babysitting??


I do train the odd time on the weekend but with having a little boy and working full time weekends are for family my missis is very understanding with the gym but likes me to have the weekends off keeps her happy and handing out the blowies!! Lol

Just got back from swimming baths ended up doing 20 lengths nice bit of cardio.


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

What kind of electrolytes can u use ? A link to amazon or another seller would be nice. Im just interested.


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Day 19 is good I made 35 days on my first run but the sides got to much I'll cycle it next time 2-3 weeks on then 2 off and so on as needed think that will be more manageable.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tren King said:


> What kind of electrolytes can u use ? A link to amazon or another seller would be nice. Im just interested.


Bulk powders mate from Amazon just type it in comes straight up.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bulitz said:


> Day 19 is good I made 35 days on my first run but the sides got to much I'll cycle it next time 2-3 weeks on then 2 off and so on as needed think that will be more manageable.


Wow 35 days!!

Sides are up and down for me keep diet in check and it's loads better. 2 weeks on and 2 off sounds good.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 20 MOFOS!!

TODAYS WEIGH IN----------15.12 stone!! Well happy! That's another 4lbs off!! I was only ever aiming for 16 so gone over.

Felt cracking today almost felt like I was not on DNP really strange feeling normal?

My training parter just got back from Rome so had. Beasty chest sesh used resistance bands on a few excercises lovely feel to it constant tension.

Last meal of today was a whopping rump steak covered in jerk seasoning still mooing on my plate yum!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 20 MOFOS!!
> 
> TODAYS WEIGH IN----------15.12 stone!! Well happy! That's another 4lbs off!! I was only ever aiming for 16 so gone over.
> 
> ...


nice one mate. you may end up at my weight soon....

then lean bulk.... I've found 450g carbs to be a sweet spot for me


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 20 MOFOS!!
> 
> Felt cracking today almost felt like I was not on DNP really strange feeling normal?
> 
> ...


That's the thing with dnp you think you fill normal till you come off then you realise how bad it was. I'm starting again on Monday but like I said it will be 2-3 weeks on then off for 2. The results you get from it are worth filling a bit sh1ty IMO.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bulitz said:


> That's the thing with dnp you think you fill normal till you come off then you realise how bad it was. I'm starting again on Monday but like I said it will be 2-3 weeks on then off for 2. The results you get from it are worth filling a bit sh1ty IMO.


I can't understand these people who go silly with the doses surely am proof you don't need to go that high?

Will u be keeping a log?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one mate. you may end up at my weight soon....
> 
> then lean bulk.... I've found 450g carbs to be a sweet spot for me


What are u sitting at now?

Il be upping the carbs very slowly once I bulk again I plan on keeping fats and protein high with moderate carbs mainly back loading carbs and having carb up days.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> What are u sitting at now?
> 
> Il be upping the carbs very slowly once I bulk again I plan on keeping fats and protein high with moderate carbs mainly back loading carbs and having carb up days.


14st 3 mate. its a nice average weight I suppose!! found I can maintain at 400g carbs so 450g will give a nice lean bulk.

starting the skip loading wed.... probably lose a bit on that though


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> I can't understand these people who go silly with the doses surely am proof you don't need to go that high?
> 
> Will u be keeping a log?


Yeah I won't go over 250 a day had to use 250 last time as they didn't make the 125s then. I'll prob start at 125 then bump to 250 I'll be running appollo torrip 1ml eod and anavar 100mg ed with t3 at 50mg all the way I'm looking forward to it now.

Don't no about a log to many negative people on here when it comes to dnp can't be ar3ed with it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bulitz said:


> Yeah I won't go over 250 a day had to use 250 last time as they didn't make the 125s then. I'll prob start at 125 then bump to 250 I'll be running appollo torrip 1ml eod and anavar 100mg ed with t3 at 50mg all the way I'm looking forward to it now.
> 
> Don't no about a log to many negative people on here when it comes to dnp can't be ar3ed with it.


Don't think I will EVER GO over 300mg.

Can't imagine running tren with it!! Jesus!! Haha.

Sounds like a nice mix!

Bollockzz to the negative people I say if they don't like DNP stay out of the DNP THREADS! Fsssss. Well if u don't log it keep me informed on my log mate would be good to compare it sides wise with tren in the mix?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> 14st 3 mate. its a nice average weight I suppose!! found I can maintain at 400g carbs so 450g will give a nice lean bulk.
> 
> starting the skip loading wed.... probably lose a bit on that though


Ye sounds a decent weight u look heavier but in a good way!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Ye sounds a decent weight u look heavier but in a good way!


yea I know what you mean mate. back is thickening...

I won't say I'm one of the leanness down my gym but I've probably got one of the least water retentions


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea I know what you mean mate. back is thickening...
> 
> I won't say I'm one of the leanness down my gym but I've probably got one of the least water retentions


My training partner puts me to shame with size and condition and he is natty!! Fssss annoys the hell out of me but for some reason am a lot stronger than him on nearly every exercise?

Yes your back is looking very well.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> My training partner puts me to shame with size and condition and he is natty!! Fssss annoys the hell out of me but for some reason am a lot stronger than him on nearly every exercise?
> 
> Yes your back is looking very well.


Yea but I bet he weighs less than you. Its all a balance between size, strength and condition. You should have a good base after the DNP and then go from there I reckon...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 21 same gear etc

More sweating bad bad night did not sleep at all bed was soaking hey ho only 5 more days to go!!

Just got back from training back and triceps felt strong tonight and starting to feel like I look better.

Come home to these little beauty's the wife is on form recently!
View attachment 167613


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea but I bet he weighs less than you. Its all a balance between size, strength and condition. You should have a good base after the DNP and then go from there I reckon...


Am hoping so mate. The lad is getting coached e is entering his first comp natty can't remember what comp sometime in May I think down brum?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 22

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Supps vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder x 2 daily.

Bad night again sweat was shocking not slept much and had to be up for work at 5:30am

Today has been shocking nearly brawling with 2 dickheads at work getting clever one lad was waving a claw hammer about not at me but in a effort totes scare metals him to put it down get outside and see if he still wanted to dance!! Supervisor came over at this point and settles things. Then fell out with my old training partner he was acting like a keyboard warrior next time I see him gonna give him a slap! Lol

No gym tonight rest day well needed too triceps are very sore today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good day at work mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a good day at work mate


The place is a joke been a welder u normally work with decent blokes but the fitter's who work i the same factory are complete retards! Next time he walks past my welding bay he is getting a big red hot blob of welding slag flicked in his face! Lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

How the hell have you gotten to day 22 of DNP?? hahaha i usually give up after 2 weeks just too fcking sick of the sweating and having to change sheets every other day!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> How the hell have you gotten to day 22 of DNP?? hahaha i usually give up after 2 weeks just too fcking sick of the sweating and having to change sheets every other day!


Haha am a beast that's why!!! No really I think been a welder helps summer time in full protective clothing welding for 9 hours a day sort of prepares you for dnp!! Don't get me wrong last week I was ready to pack it in but gave my head a shake over 2 stone down keeps me going. I honestly believe keep carbs super low and it's manageable oh and sleep with a fan right in your face.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Food today has been off fell from the band wagon slightly lad I was working with had a big bag of haribos munched a few carbs are too high today mainly due to all the fruit I ate today. Oops

Fats look low but forgot to log the almonds I ate this morning.
View attachment 167677
View attachment 167678


More cardio for fatty Tomoz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> The place is a joke been a welder u normally work with decent blokes but the fitter's who work i the same factory are complete retards! Next time he walks past my welding bay he is getting a big red hot blob of welding slag flicked in his face! Lol


Sounds lovely mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Haha am a beast that's why!!! No really I think been a welder helps summer time in full protective clothing welding for 9 hours a day sort of prepares you for dnp!! Don't get me wrong last week I was ready to pack it in but gave my head a shake over 2 stone down keeps me going. I honestly believe keep carbs super low and it's manageable oh and sleep with a fan right in your face.


You should be due a high carbs day soon anyway mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You should be due a high carbs day soon anyway mate


All I want is Marmite on proper thick brown seeded bread covered in real butter!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 23??

DNP 300mg

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Supps

Vit c 4000mg

Electrolytes powder.

Better night last night still really warm but slept ok got a few solid hours.

Sides through the day seem to be getting better either that or am just used to feeling like death now? I start lagging from about 2pm onward no energy really out of breath just feel run down think it's worse with having no carbs so sugar levels are low?

Stomach feeling bloated and watery today hope it's gonna fall away after the dnp.

I officially need new work gear all my pants are falling down and my welding coat looks too big on me now.

Going to train legs tonight and some cardio if I still have owt left in the tank.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 167762


Last meal of today bit of quark!!

Well am a bit p1ssed off weighed myself today and no weight loss this week?? Strange so jumped on the cross trainer and did half hour hill climb was dripping with sweat and really stinks of chemicals!!

Legs was a good effort won't record numbers as they are way down from when i am on form and not cutting!! Used the bands wrapped round my legs tonight think it's called occlusion training??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> View attachment 167762
> 
> 
> Last meal of today bit of quark!!
> ...


quark? you'll have @Keeks all over ya


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> quark? you'll have @Keeks all over ya


Haha Ye Seen in her thread she likes the quark gainsssssss!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> quark? you'll have @Keeks all over ya


Quark?! 



skipper1987 said:


> Haha Ye Seen in her thread she likes the quark gainsssssss!


Too right! It's all about the quark!


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey i have a questions. I think you answered them before but cant find them right now.

You split the dose up, am and pm ?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> Haha Ye Seen in her thread she likes the quark gainsssssss!


Christ mate, what is it 24 days now?

Hats off to Ya bud!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Quark?!
> 
> Too right! It's all about the quark!


So been the queen of quark Can u give me some ideas what to do with the stuff? Needs to be no carbs and low cals.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tren King said:


> Hey i have a questions. I think you answered them before but cant find them right now.
> 
> You split the dose up, am and pm ?


Hi mate yes I do split the dose better to do that as within hours you can feel a temperature rise!! Can't imagine the heat doing all your tabs in one go.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Christ mate, what is it 24 days now?
> 
> Hats off to Ya bud!


I think it is yes mate it's been wild!! I have one more tab left not sure whether to take it tonight or tomoz only had my last dose 1 hour ago.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 24!!!!

Last day Tomoz it's been a long sweaty ride!!

Been roasting at work today really busy as my welding mate has left the company and deadlines still needed to be met!

Just got back from shoulders and trapps. Strength was up today probably the winstrol 75mg wildcat winstrol is were its at!! Ran same dose 2 year ago same lab looooved it!

Smashed another 45mins cardio bit of Hit then just normal jogging.

Bit of a treat meal

Steak burger with mozzarella on top curried butternut squash and bit of homade chilli.
View attachment 167824


Any1 tried this before taste amazing low cals and carbs.

View attachment 167825
View attachment 167826


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Macros today.

View attachment 167829
View attachment 167830


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes i like all the stuff from alpro. I often use their unsweetend almond milk. Its much better for my wellbeing then normal milk. But its much mor expensive too


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tren King said:


> Yes i like all the stuff from alpro. I often use their unsweetend almond milk. Its much better for my wellbeing then normal milk. But its much mor expensive too


I don't like it taste funny like a burnt taste?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> I think it is yes mate it's been wild!! I have one more tab left not sure whether to take it tonight or tomoz only had my last dose 1 hour ago.


Bit of a write up at the end maybe mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Bit of a write up at the end maybe mate?


Yea I was planning on sort of like a Jerry springer reflection time hahaha


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Iv been lurking this thread without commenting but I'm looking forward to some pics once our done.

Nice log buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Iv been lurking this thread without commenting but I'm looking forward to some pics once our done.
> 
> Nice log buddy :thumbup1:


Cheers mate I have lost plenty but the love handles are still here!! Smaller but still there am afraid.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@skipper1987

any pics mate? and how you find 300mg ed compared to 150?


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> I don't like it taste funny like a burnt taste?


I actually like the taste of it. But add some whey or honey and theres no difference to milk.

Another question: Why is the T4 to T3 conversion blocked by dnp ?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tren King said:


> I actually like the taste of it. But add some whey or honey and theres no difference to milk.
> 
> Another question: Why is the T4 to T3 conversion blocked by dnp ?


Ask @DiggyV he knows the science behind it all.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

zak007 said:


> @skipper1987
> 
> any pics mate? and how you find 300mg ed compared to 150?


I have a mid progress pics. The after pics will be 7-10 days after dnp has finished apparently you look your best at this time.

150mg-300mg was a big difference in heat sides I can't really say as it took a good week for the full effect of sides and only by week 2 did I start to feel the need for t3. I would say defo start on 150mg see how u react and after a few days up the dose. Next time I will start with 300mg if using the same lab but carb deplete first and only run for 14 days.
View attachment 167837


Day 1

Think next pic is about day 12??
View attachment 167838


As u can see not a drastic change but visable. Will post the after dnp in the next week or so.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tren King said:


> I actually like the taste of it. But add some whey or honey and theres no difference to milk.
> 
> Another question: Why is the T4 to T3 conversion blocked by dnp ?


DNP from my practical and theoretical research, and working in conjunction with a well known Belgian bio-chemist, appears to block the action of deiodinase, the enzyme responsible for the T4 to T3 conversion. During an extended research phase I had blood tests done to check for levels of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone - a marker for low T3) and there was a measurable increase in TSH with dose. However for 125mg dosage of DNP you probably don't need it, however for 250 its probably a good idea.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> DNP from my practical and theoretical research, and working in conjunction with a well known Belgian bio-chemist, appears to block the action of deiodinase, the enzyme responsible for the T4 to T3 conversion. During an extended research phase I had blood tests done to check for levels of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone - a marker for low T3) and there was a measurable increase in TSH with dose. However for 125mg dosage of DNP you probably don't need it, however for 250 its probably a good idea.


Cheers mate knew you would know why.

I ran t3 from week 2 with dnp at 300mg seemed to help.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 25 FINAL DAY!! Were is my prize???

Took my last yellow tablet of hell this morning it's been emotional lol.

Pics to follow say in 7-10 days also I wrote up what I thought of the DNP was it worth it etc I know one things it's a strong drug! Good today
View attachment 167892


Got these pics from start till today will get the missis to take some better ones later.

Befor
View attachment 167893


After
View attachment 167894


View attachment 167970


Feel really flat from the t3 and dnp looking forward to the after pics once I fill back out.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 25 FINAL DAY!! Were is my prize???
> 
> Took my last yellow tablet of hell this morning it's been emotional lol.
> 
> ...


mate surely you won't need dnp again. now in excellent shape to strip the remaining fat. well done!


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Been Creepin, but now in just to say: ho. lee. Fark.

good on you, mate, you KILLED that cut.


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

That's pretty damn good for 25 days makes me wanna run it before holiday but not sure if I can deal with it


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow man, looks really good. Will you continue the cut with T3 or what are your plans now.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> mate surely you won't need dnp again. now in excellent shape to strip the remaining fat. well done!


Cheers mate as for using dnp again never say never!! Lol it's a wicked but deadly drug it's made me one moody tw1t but it's also given me great results!! Feel like a aids victim at the moment tho even more so after seeing this pic from last summer!!
View attachment 167901


Aims now to reach that size again but miles better condition.


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Well done mate I'm not going to lie I'm jealous you've finished lol I'm only on day 3 125mg a day bumping to 250 Monday. im holding off on the torrip for a few weeks now lost my bottle doing the dnp and tren together. What's the plans now???


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

Forgot to say watch the cals you can get fat quick after dnp (been there) if you up cals up them very slowly.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Andas said:


> Been Creepin, but now in just to say: ho. lee. Fark.
> 
> good on you, mate, you KILLED that cut.


Haha thanks mate still a long way from shredded but feel too small now to carry on cutting hard! So am thinking lean bulk?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bulitz said:


> Well done mate I'm not going to lie I'm jealous you've finished lol I'm only on day 3 125mg a day bumping to 250 Monday. im holding off on the torrip for a few weeks now lost my bottle doing the dnp and tren together. What's the plans now???


Wow day 3 seems like years ago!! Only joking it's not actually too bad I have said plenty of times keep carbs super low and u will be fine. The worst side for me was the sore throat!!! I think you was wise holding off the tren I can't imagine the night sweats mixing the 2!!!

Plan now I have 2 weeks worth of t3 left and 2 weeks left of the winstrol

So carry on with same dose's pretty much same diet but relax the carbs just a little only by 50g but hit the cardio alot harder I struggled with cardio on dnp leaves you so weak after my usual lifting sesh I had nowt left in the tank.

Once I finish this lot I NEED to leave ear alone for a good few months my body mainly my liver and kidneys need a good break.

Next cycle will be wildcat trenrip300 and tbol
View attachment 167902


Got all my gear for my next bulk sat here as well! It's gonna be hard resisting!
View attachment 167903


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate as for using dnp again never say never!! Lol it's a wicked but deadly drug it's made me one moody tw1t but it's also given me great results!! Feel like a aids victim at the moment tho even more so after seeing this pic from last summer!!
> View attachment 167901
> 
> 
> Aims now to reach that size again but miles better condition.


yea mate I agree. lean and muscular throughout. probably go a tad slower with more dry compounds. should get there easily...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea mate I agree. lean and muscular throughout. probably go a tad slower with more dry compounds. should get there easily...


Been giving it a lot of thought and think il just try a few short Esther cycles in and out fast pct done recover and back on it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Another after pic
View attachment 167907


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

TBH mate I would say fawrk it and finish the cut after refeeding and filling back out a few days. I say this because 1) you will have a much leaner base to bulk from for longer than if you bulked now, and 2) a "regular" cut will be much less harsh side effects-wise and overall than a DNP super cut, so with this last month still fresh in your memory, you will be able to handle the cut much better I think. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Andas said:


> TBH mate I would say fawrk it and finish the cut after refeeding and filling back out a few days. I say this because 1) you will have a much leaner base to bulk from for longer than if you bulked now, and 2) a "regular" cut will be much less harsh side effects-wise and overall than a DNP super cut, so with this last month still fresh in your memory, you will be able to handle the cut much better I think. Just my 2 cents.


Cheers for reply will carry on with the WINSTROL and t3 another 2 weeks but up the cardio keep diet same.

Then I will take a long neeeded break from putting crap In my body them lean bulk in a few months.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Good on ya. I mean, yeah, you will need to put some size on once you cut down, but starting at ~8-10% BF will make it so you can lean bulk almost indefinitely as long as you keep diet in check and occasionally take 1-2 weeks to do a mini cut. Honestly, that's the ideal place to be IMO


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> So been the queen of quark Can u give me some ideas what to do with the stuff? Needs to be no carbs and low cals.


Of course I can! 

Simple and probably my favourite ways are just mixed with either flavoured whey, My Protein flavdrops or TPW's zero syrups, all lovely and simple. Although some makes of quark do mix better as they are creamier, Sainsburys is the best imo.

Other than that for low fat and carb, mix up a sachet of sugar free jelly and add some quark, mix it as normal and then set as you would do and you get quark jelly, ace! Or make sugar free jelly as normal then when it's set, top it with flavoured quark for a nice little dessert.

Also good for using in sauces to make them creamier, or using spices etc so that you can use it as a healthy dip. And it's a good alternative to mayo, for example, quark and lemon juice mixed with tuna or quark and chilli powder mixed with tuna, quark and curry powder mixed with chicken.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Of course I can!
> 
> Simple and probably my favourite ways are just mixed with either flavoured whey, My Protein flavdrops or TPW's zero syrups, all lovely and simple. Although some makes of quark do mix better as they are creamier, Sainsburys is the best imo.
> 
> ...


Brill just what I was after @sxbarnes keeps telling about this zero jelly jam i matey to find some.

Sounds like a perfect combo for a after meal treat to kill that sugar craving.

Mmm the dips sound more up my street I have tried every nandos and sauces known to man so quark with spices will be a welcome change.

So I just made the following.

1 large avocado mixed with quark chilli and lime will have it tomorrow with my chicken and rocket salad for work. Look beauty! Cheers.

Have u tried making low cal cheesecake with quark?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Andas said:


> Good on ya. I mean, yeah, you will need to put some size on once you cut down, but starting at ~8-10% BF will make it so you can lean bulk almost indefinitely as long as you keep diet in check and occasionally take 1-2 weeks to do a mini cut. Honestly, that's the ideal place to be IMO


I feel tiny already like a aids victim I would like to get to 12% bf and stArt a lean bulk from that base.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 26

No DNP

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

Supps vit c

Electrolytes powder.

So as u all know my dnp ride is over still cutting just without dnp.

Really pleased with the results dnp is an amazing tool but also a killer I will never underestimate its dangers and will also NEVER recommend it's use to others!

It's not been easy the sides can be terrible if diet is not perfect you will suffer more if diet is not spot on.

Check list for dnp would say

RESEARCH!

KEEP HYDRATED

KEEP COOL

KEEP DOSES LOW.

And just be very observant to your body while using it if you feel like something is not right STOP TAKING DNP.

So today I had a slight carb day with it been Mother's Day me the missis and my little boy went over to my sister house for a big dinner it's the first Mother's Day since my mum passed away in September if you followed my last journal some of you will know the details etc. was a nice day remembering old memories nice dinner steak roasted butternut squash all the Sunday dinner trimmings etc I did not go wild but are more carbs than in one sitting than I have in the entire dnp cut was amazing!! Haha back to 100% strict diet tomorrow aim to get to 12-16% bf before I lean bulk.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Brill just what I was after @sxbarnes keeps telling about this zero jelly jam i matey to find some.
> 
> Sounds like a perfect combo for a after meal treat to kill that sugar craving.
> 
> ...


The sugar free jelly sachets are ace, really good for sugar cravings, a god send when cutting.

Now that sauce sounds ace, great thing about quark is its so versatile.

Yeah I've made a few different quark cheesecakes, a quick little recipe is too crumble up a few oat cakes, couple of squirts of one kal cooking spray to bind it, some stevia, then top it with flavoured quark. Lemon works well for this. Only takes a few minutes to make but a great little snack.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 24!!!!
> 
> Last day Tomoz it's been a long sweaty ride!!
> 
> ...


All the Alpro stuff is nice 

Hazelnut and Almond milk is blooming good !!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 26

No DNP

WINSTROL 75mg

T3 50mcg

Evening all.

So back at work no dnp can't believe how fast the heat goes away once u stop the dnp I actually felt cold for the first time in nearly a month was bizarre?? Feel fantastic today no fatigue no sweats training tonight was awesome strength was back. Today's weight 15.8 stone so even more weight loss since stopping the DNP.

So i wrote my starting weight down wrong It should have been 17.10 stone not 17.7stone.

So total weight loss was 2stone 2lbs feel so much better for loosing it did some pull-ups tonight and they felt easy for a change!!


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes skipper! You've done well on this cut mate I'm impressed.

Keep at the cut you'll look a beast after a lean bulk with that stash


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Yes skipper! You've done well on this cut mate I'm impressed.
> 
> Keep at the cut you'll look a beast after a lean bulk with that stash


Cheers mate I got my cutting head on now goals are set might even pop an Abb or 2 out!!? Ha


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you use CH Dnp mate?

If decided Dnp is decent for a quick kickstart but after a point of leanness becomes detrimental, strntgh energy mental clarity is ****ed. Would rather train hard gain and diet than go through motions with training and feeling this way.

good before/after there mate, clearly kept to a good diet combined with sensible dosage and got a nice change In a relatively short period of time


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Did you use CH Dnp mate?
> 
> If decided Dnp is decent for a quick kickstart but after a point of leanness becomes detrimental, strntgh energy mental clarity is ****ed. Would rather train hard gain and diet than go through motions with training and feeling this way.
> 
> good before/after there mate, clearly kept to a good diet combined with sensible dosage and got a nice change In a relatively short period of time


Yea I did mate found it spot on. I agree great drug for shedding vast amounts of fat putting u in a better position to diet down easier after.

Sides honestly were not as bad as I thought. I think the people who say sides were unbearable can not have had diet sorted out?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeh definitely. Low dose moderate duration is key.

I worded it wrong but I think once down to repose table body fat like you are now, Dnp is kind of redundant, your not building muscle on Dnp or smashing PBs and that should be your goal now, train intensely and use diet to tighten up whilst progressing in gym.

For sure, see food diet on high dose Dnp is hell. Been there done that...and I don't care what anyone says you can out eat Dnp.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 27

No dnp for a few days now heat and fatigue totally gone still a bit watery from the dnp

Stil running the following.

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Another cracking seshion back and biceps veins popping up every were loving it!!!

Just received my order from @Bespokesupplemnents

White chocolate

Milk chocolate

And vanilla they taste amazing really nice service was brilliant they even sent me a free shaker and some protein flapjack to try only had half a bar as I am cutting but they taste great!
View attachment 168084


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Morning ukm feeling fantastic again today DNP had fully cleared now woke up cold this morning!!!

Fresh waxed to show the true weight loss.

Before

View attachment 168088


After
View attachment 168089


View attachment 168090


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm feeling fantastic again today DNP had fully cleared now woke up cold this morning!!!
> 
> Fresh waxed to show the true weight loss.
> 
> ...


Massive difference mate!!

Well done


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Amazing difference well done!! Might invest in some lol doubt I could last over 14 days


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Morning ukm feeling fantastic again today DNP had fully cleared now woke up cold this morning!!!
> 
> Fresh waxed to show the true weight loss.
> 
> ...


Thats unreal mate. Do you have any clothes that fit you now? See though that as the DNP has demolished your waist its also taken from your upper body too. What are the wheels like? I lost about 2 inches last year. Slowly building them back up.

Found that 500g carbs was a soft spot for me to put on a stone of water after my cut...


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome results. What was the total weight loss after the dnp cleared?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Massive changes in the before an after pics, well impressed!

I only lasted 5 days an had to stop because of side, an was getting an ear full from my boss in work as I couldn't be ****d an didn't pull my weight but am off this week an started the dnp again, it's defo easier not working an running dnp


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Thats unreal mate. Do you have any clothes that fit you now? See though that as the DNP has demolished your waist its also taken from your upper body too. What are the wheels like? I lost about 2 inches last year. Slowly building them back up.
> 
> Found that 500g carbs was a soft spot for me to put on a stone of water after my cut...


Was blown away myself once I waxed could see the loss properly it's defo taken size from my upper body too if I could go back I would run low test also I am pretty certain that even with 75mg winstrol I have still lost muscle mass with the use of T3 not sure the winstrol was enough to stop catabolism??

Hoping to look a bit more fuller next week and once I stop the t3.

Carbs at the moment are still no higher than 100g daily and that only coming from fruit and green leaf veg.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> Awesome results. What was the total weight loss after the dnp cleared?


Total weight loss today is 2stone 2lbs I will weigh myself again Friday for final weigh in from what I have read that's wen people who run dnp look there best and any water retention should be fully gone.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Amazing difference well done!! Might invest in some lol doubt I could last over 14 days


Cheers mate.

So aim for 10 days? It's easier than I thought.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Was blown away myself once I waxed could see the loss properly it's defo taken size from my upper body too if I could go back I would run low test also I am pretty certain that even with 75mg winstrol I have still lost muscle mass with the use of T3 not sure the winstrol was enough to stop catabolism??
> 
> Hoping to look a bit more fuller next week and once I stop the t3.
> 
> Carbs at the moment are still no higher than 100g daily and that only coming from fruit and green leaf veg.


yea as soon as your carbs go up you'll look fuller. I was told to slowly increase em. did it in 50gs then you can tell whether you're getting fat back I suppose. should just be water weight coming back though


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Massive changes in the before an after pics, well impressed!
> 
> I only lasted 5 days an had to stop because of side, an was getting an ear full from my boss in work as I couldn't be ****d an didn't pull my weight but am off this week an started the dnp again, it's defo easier not working an running dnp


Day 5 from what I remember was the worse first week was terrible then in week 2 the dnp throat of death started!!!

Good luck on your next run pal.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea as soon as your carbs go up you'll look fuller. I was told to slowly increase em. did it in 50gs then you can tell whether you're getting fat back I suppose. should just be water weight coming back though


It's really learnt me that carbs are really not as needed as we think i really want to say that even wen I bulk again 400g a day will be my max but I know once I start chasing the gains that will go out the window!!

Next cycle am tempted to play about with having fats pretty high protein high and carbs moderate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> It's really learnt me that carbs are really not as needed as we think i really want to say that even wen I bulk again 400g a day will be my max but I know once I start chasing the gains that will go out the window!!
> 
> Next cycle am tempted to play about with having fats pretty high protein high and carbs moderate?


I can maintain with 400g carbs. I suppose it'll depend on what gear you're taking too. dbol you'll need less carbs I suppose than tbol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I can maintain with 400g carbs. I suppose it'll depend on what gear you're taking too. dbol you'll need less carbs I suppose than tbol


Could you not grow on 400g if u upped fats and protein?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Could you not grow on 400g if u upped fats and protein?


dunno mate. protein yes, fats and pro would just make you fat I reckon.

best just to keep tabs on it and see what works for you. I can lean bulk on 450g carb 80g fats 250g pro. reckon you won't be too dissimilar...


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

impressive, well done


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DagoDuck said:


> impressive, well done


Thanks mate it's been a rough ride ha!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 29

No dnp

WINSTROL 75mg

T3 50mcg

Another good day for food carbs 100g

Protein 220g

Fats 109g

Just got back from shoulders and trapps tried the Ronnie Coleman preworkout not bad got me in the zone but not a patch I this I tried the other night.
View attachment 168171


Finished the sesh with 10mins HIT cardio was sweating buckets just had to order some new work pants gone from a 38inc waist to 34inc!! Been getting a few comments from work mates one lad asked if I had caught aids!! Cheeky **** lol


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

AIDS probably fills better than DNP at times lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bulitz said:


> AIDS probably fills better than DNP at times lol


Ha I agree on that one!! Now I look back dnp actually made me pretty angry!??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 29
> 
> No dnp
> 
> ...


was on gaspari superpump all last year. just got immune to it. does feck all now good for a while though


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> was on gaspari superpump all last year. just got immune to it. does feck all now good for a while though


First time I tried it was impressed. What u using now?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> First time I tried it was impressed. What u using now?


I sort of make my own up now as I can put in loads more ingredients than in the pre packaged stuff

currrently

BBW Excel, any of them are quite good I just go for the special offers!! Aminotaur was very tasty..

Then I add these tabs/powders...

Beta Analine for stamina

Agmatine Sulphate for blood flow/pumps

Glycerol Mono for more pumps

When I need some NO I'll pop a Powerstack...

All works pretty well. Iuse tabs more than powders cos I keep making a mess


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 28, 2015)

Impressive mate, DNP really is an amazing thing if it is used correctly and dosed properly and can provide eye opening changes.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I sort of make my own up now as I can put in loads more ingredients than in the pre packaged stuff
> 
> currrently
> 
> ...


Jesus like a chemist!! Sounds good tho! Were do you buy all them separate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hotwired said:


> Impressive mate, DNP really is an amazing thing if it is used correctly and dosed properly and can provide eye opening changes.


Thanks mate yes I agree it's a powerful tool and should never be used unless you know what your getting into. I am tempted to use it again to strip the final bits still got the love handles but a lot less full.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Jesus like a chemist!! Sounds good tho! Were do you buy all them separate?


yea just buy where they are cheapest. amazon eBay mprotein etc...

if you look at the ingredients of the pre WO they'll be the same, I just add extra portions!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

DAY 30

No dnp

Winstrol 75mg

T3 50mcg

So think it's 6 days tomorrow since I stopped the dnp woke up today feeling that little bit more solid think the water retention has gone now also not looking as flat now muscles looking fuller carbs have been about 20-30g higher a day since stopping the dnp

Few pics.

Last day on DNP

View attachment 168228


6 days after stopping dnp.

View attachment 168229


Still a lot more bf to drop yet still work to be done but really pleased from starting condition. Do you think once I stop the t3 that more fullness in muscles will come back more?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea just buy where they are cheapest. amazon eBay mprotein etc...
> 
> if you look at the ingredients of the pre WO they'll be the same, I just add extra portions!!


Il have a look see what crazy mixture I can come up with!! Breaking bad style!! Pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> DAY 30
> 
> No dnp
> 
> ...


Yea, fullness is coming back already. How dense is the fat over the abs? That should go before the love handles.

Dunno about the T3 but I guess so


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, fullness is coming back already. How dense is the fat over the abs? That should go before the love handles.
> 
> Dunno about the T3 but I guess so


Morning mate the ab fat is not that dense can pinch a inch I would say first thing in the morning u can see the faint outline of tr upper abs.

Just put a order I got some more t3 and D-hacks ultraburn sound like a nice mix. What u got planned for the weekend?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Keeks said:


> The sugar free jelly sachets are ace, really good for sugar cravings, a god send when cutting.
> 
> Now that sauce sounds ace, great thing about quark is its so versatile.
> 
> Yeah I've made a few different quark cheesecakes, a quick little recipe is too crumble up a few oat cakes, couple of squirts of one kal cooking spray to bind it, some stevia, then top it with flavoured quark. Lemon works well for this. Only takes a few minutes to make but a great little snack.


Now that sounds good! Will try it this Sunday as a treat cheers.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Morning mate the ab fat is not that dense can pinch a inch I would say first thing in the morning u can see the faint outline of tr upper abs.
> 
> Just put a order I got some more t3 and D-hacks ultraburn sound like a nice mix. What u got planned for the weekend?


just training and chilling mate. ain't that the life! just done chest/delts. deffo looking leaner still got good upper body size.

if ab fat isn't dense then you should be sorted.

mate is using ultra burn gets him buzzing off his tits.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

View attachment 168275
Not had any of these for a while...


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 168275
> Not had any of these for a while...


Wow I can taste that seat!!!! Ye I been slacking you can tell I been test and tren free for too long now!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> just training and chilling mate. ain't that the life! just done chest/delts. deffo looking leaner still got good upper body size.
> 
> if ab fat isn't dense then you should be sorted.
> 
> mate is using ultra burn gets him buzzing off his tits.


Has he noticed any fat loss from it? Is he taking one tab a day or just training days?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Wow I can taste that seat!!!! Ye I been slacking you can tell I been test and tren free for too long now!!!


its good for climbing....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Has he noticed any fat loss from it? Is he taking one tab a day or just training days?


yea he's losing loads but is on initial stages of low carb diet and training like a demon like me 

think he's a stone down on last month. he takes one every training day and half when he does cardio.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea he's losing loads but is on initial stages of low carb diet and training like a demon like me
> 
> think he's a stone down on last month. he takes one every training day and half when he does cardio.


Good to hear!! Just want summit to give the Cut a little more bang am missing the dnp!!! Ha


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Afternoon all just gonna go do legs and some cardio will update when I get home. I will also weigh myself today I am expecting to have put a few lbs on after stopping the dnp mainly water etc


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Still at the gym doing cardio weight today 15.4stone that's another 4lbs loss!!! Happy days

Buzzing my tits off at min 2 grenade tabs. And a Ronnie Coleman pre workout is what Sunday's are all about legs are gonna be ruined for work Tomoz


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@Keeks approved quark?
View attachment 168346


Macros not as good as normal quark but a nice tasty treat!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Still at the gym doing cardio weight today 15.4stone that's another 4lbs loss!!! Happy days
> 
> Buzzing my tits off at min 2 grenade tabs. And a Ronnie Coleman pre workout is what Sunday's are all about legs are gonna be ruined for work Tomoz


so weight loss and looking bigger?

grenade tabs? will investigate..


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> so weight loss and looking bigger?
> 
> grenade tabs? will investigate..


They nowt special mate just otc stuff full of caffein and crap just had them left over from when I first started out.

Took my measurements lost 2 inc from legs and half inc from the guns so must just because am holding less fat so look bigger.
View attachment 168350


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> They nowt special mate just otc stuff full of caffein and crap just had them left over from when I first started out.
> 
> Took my measurements lost 2 inc from legs and half inc from the guns so must just because am holding less fat so look bigger.
> View attachment 168350


deffo getting there mate... looking much bigger than a week ago. how much more diet you gonna do?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> deffo getting there mate... looking much bigger than a week ago. how much more diet you gonna do?


I go away for a week Easter weekend so defo will carry on till then tops 4 more weeks then lay off all the gear for a few months my body must be taking a real beating!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I go away for a week Easter weekend so defo will carry on till then tops 4 more weeks then lay off all the gear for a few months my body must be taking a real beating!


yea reckon 4 weeks is about right. then reassess. hopefully those love handles will have fooked off my then


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea reckon 4 weeks is about right. then reassess. hopefully those love handles will have fooked off my then


Stubborn feckers are still there!! Feel really empty now but still lurking making me look like a pear!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Stubborn feckers are still there!! Feel really empty now but still lurking making me look like a pear!!!


About a third of the size though mate. They'll go soon. My lefty down 1mm to 5.9mm in a week! Im remaining optimistic!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> About a third of the size though mate. They'll go soon. My lefty down 1mm to 5.9mm in a week! Im remaining optimistic!


We are the unlucky ones who hold chub there!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> @Keeks approved quark?
> View attachment 168346
> 
> 
> Macros not as good as normal quark but a nice tasty treat!!


Approved!! :thumbup1: Love that stuff, the lemon ones ace too.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Approved!! 1: Love that stuff, the lemon ones ace too.


Which has a ton of carbs


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Which has a ton of carbs


Yes the macros are not as good but a nice treat when cutting my Carbs are super low so one pot of this won't hurt.!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Approved!! :thumbup1: Love that stuff, the lemon ones ace too.


Did not see the lemon one.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Back and triceps tonight followed by 45 mins cardio will update after.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Did not see the lemon one.


Worth a try, it's really nice.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Got a bit giddy with the cals today oops oh well good job I trained like a beast tonight and smashed the cardio!!
View attachment 168430
View attachment 168431


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Diet back on track today!!!
View attachment 168485


Take off the 500cals burned from cardio I would say it's been a good day!!!
View attachment 168486


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Diet back on track today!!!
> View attachment 168485
> 
> 
> ...


How are your results going so far mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> How are your results going so far mate?


Extremely well still loosing plenty of weight even after stopping the dnp

Before







After


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Last picture r quite funny

But very nice progress m8 & I'm enjoying reading

Keep up good work


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> Last picture r quite funny
> 
> But very nice progress m8 & I'm enjoying reading
> 
> Keep up good work


Ha Ye can't pose for sh1t and kids toys thrown in the back ground!!! Rock and roll!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

These feckers are RUTHLESS!!!

Took one tab at work today about 8am dixk vanished within an hour I swear felt like I had eaten loads of speed!!! They actually smell like amphetamine's too!!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Used them last year for a couple weeks. Absolutely hated them, couldn't sleep a wink even taking them at 6am before cardio. Gives a decent boost tho


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Used them last year for a couple weeks. Absolutely hated them, couldn't sleep a wink even taking them at 6am before cardio. Gives a decent boost tho


U see any weight loss from using them?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Well i was absolutely smashing the cardio and my diet was on point ( those were the days). I'd say it did help though because the sibutramine knocked my appetite nicely. It's a great product if u can handle the sides, I just couldn't. How long u planning to use them?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Well i was absolutely smashing the cardio and my diet was on point ( those were the days). I'd say it did help though because the sibutramine knocked my appetite nicely. It's a great product if u can handle the sides, I just couldn't. How long u planning to use them?


I plan on 10 days then off for a week. Just wanting to to give the cardio and strict diet more of a kick


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I plan on 10 days then off for a week. Just wanting to to give the cardio and strict diet more of a kick


Good luck then pal. Make sure everything's on point after goin thru that cr&p. I went up to 3 tabs for a day but usually stuck to 2 a day. Maybe that's why I felt the sides so much.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Good luck then pal. Make sure everything's on point after goin thru that cr&p. I went up to 3 tabs for a day but usually stuck to 2 a day. Maybe that's why I felt the sides so much.


Wow 3 tabs a day not a chance I feel smashed on 1!!! Lol

Cheers mate il keep posted about how I get on with these.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

D-hacks ultraburn is hitting the appetite majorly baby cals on board today worked like a slave today at work feel like I could do a Double shift.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> D-hacks ultraburn is hitting the appetite majorly baby cals on board today worked like a slave today at work feel like I could do a Double shift.


my mates using mine up as I was losing too much weight on em. one tab was always enough. always took it fasted before cardio. (walk around the block )


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> my mates using mine up as I was losing too much weight on em. one tab was always enough. always took it fasted before cardio. (walk around the block )


I took my first one fasted never again!!! Felt like I was rushing on some good pills!!! Was at work too luckily I wear a welding mask so could hide the gurns!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I took my first one fasted never again!!! Felt like I was rushing on some good pills!!! Was at work too luckily I wear a welding mask so could hide the gurns!!!


haha. I never got that bad!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Happy Friday bitches!!!

Looks like this tw1t on the neews has started on the ultraburn before me!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Bored bored bored today no training no cardio and weather is crap so stuck in taken a day off the ultraburn today no point Been wired sat round the house!!

Legs tomorrow followed by 45 mins cardio or at least that's the plan! Both training partners have cancelled already bunch of pussy's.

Good today has been pretty good

Meal 1

4 egg omelette with mushroom spinach and garlic

2 lean butchers sausage and bacon.

Meal 2

30g almonds

20g cashews

200ml coconut alpro stuff.

Meal 3

Nando's half roast chicken

Small bowl of mix roasted veg in Tom sauce.

Meal 4

25g bespoke milk choc whey.

1 x orange

1x Apple.

Nice cracking bit of sirloin for tea not cooked it yet tho.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Saggy Sunday was epic smelly leg seshion pumped up on ultraburn!!! Starting to think they are just full of speed to save on cost!!! Dixk shrinks every time I take one!!

Felt fatigued and weak at the gym so half way through the sesh I stopped had some food rested and finished legs off followed by a blast on arms then 40mins cardio.

Anybody tried the Ronnie Coleman resurrect? It's like the Dorian Yates GH BLAST??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Saggy Sunday was epic smelly leg seshion pumped up on ultraburn!!! Starting to think they are just full of speed to save on cost!!! Dixk shrinks every time I take one!!
> 
> Felt fatigued and weak at the gym so half way through the sesh I stopped had some food rested and finished legs off followed by a blast on arms then 40mins cardio.
> 
> Anybody tried the Ronnie Coleman resurrect? It's like the Dorian Yates GH BLAST??


yea I was starting to get worried about my todger soon came back though... phew


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Monday madness!!

Bad day at work so smashed the gym chest and forearms struggling with been constipated at moment it's even effecting my training got bad stomach pains been and got some fiber gel see if it helps. @roblet have u tried them?

Only 2lbs losss this week was hoping for more as I have upped cardio few progress pics not happy with stomach looks bloated maybe from been so constipated and my ibs has flared up took the pics in the gym sunbed room new some colour to my WHITE SELF!!! 



Pmsl at the poses I just can't do it!!!

Food today baby portions again.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Monday madness!!
> 
> Bad day at work so smashed the gym chest and forearms struggling with been constipated at moment it's even effecting my training got bad stomach pains been and got some fiber gel see if it helps. @roblet have u tried them?
> 
> ...


looking a bit more chunky lad!

constipated? you need a carb refeed mate. your leptin levels are now too low and increase of carbs will raise em and start the fat burning process again...

found this handy chart haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

oh I used the psyillum husks to add fibre. love em


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> looking a bit more chunky lad!
> 
> constipated? you need a carb refeed mate. your leptin levels are now too low and increase of carbs will raise em and start the fat burning process again...
> 
> found this handy chart haha


Chunky as in fat??

Ye I thought I looked a bit fatter but weight has actually dropped? Strange Mayen it is that am full of sh1t!! Lol

How much of a carb feed we talking?

I was thinking

250g new potatoes

200g cauliflower

With some lamb chops

Followed by a packet of oreo's??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Chunky as in fat??
> 
> Ye I thought I looked a bit fatter but weight has actually dropped? Strange Mayen it is that am full of sh1t!! Lol
> 
> ...


No mate! Just getting your size back as the DNP fades mate. Looking better!

A carb refeed of about 500g should do. Try and get foods with little fat in....Will curb the cravings too! :thumbup1: The carbs should inflate the muscles as they'd have gone a bit flat during the diet!

Just had 800g carbs myself..,.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> No mate! Just getting your size back as the DNP fades mate. Looking better!
> 
> A carb refeed of about 500g should do. Try and get foods with little fat in....Will curb the cravings too! :thumbup1: The carbs should inflate the muscles as they'd have gone a bit flat during the diet!
> 
> Just had 800g carbs myself..,.


Thought u meant as in looking fatter.

Feel fuller on chest and shoulders il give the carb feed a go see how i feel. 800g hahahah u beast!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Thought u meant as in looking fatter.
> 
> Feel fuller on chest and shoulders il give the carb feed a go see how i feel. 800g hahahah u beast!!


yea your body is telling you you need it. constipation was the sign I had it last year then read up on it


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea your body is telling you you need it. constipation was the sign I had it last year then read up on it


Very clever things out body's come to think of it in over a month I have not even had one Cheat day!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Evening ukm nice week of work now well 10 days going to the caravan with the missis and my little 3 year old was supposed to be going abroad but missis fell on pregnant and can't fly now!!

So today was my last day of the cut will be taking a full week off training and diet will be more relaxed il carry on with the t3 and WINSTROL while away and pct when I get back results have been really good more than pleased started at over 18 stone and. Tonight last weigh in I was. 14.12 stone!!!! Goals now will be train natty for a few month in maintainance cals keep the cardio and carb cycling etc then I will be Lean bulking cycle will be as followers

6-8 weeks

Test

Tren ace

Mast p

Tbol.

Finishing pics from this cut before and after.

Before





After





A long long way from been lean but miles closer to my goals than 6 weeks ago any idea on bf level?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

would say about 16-18% bf mate???


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> would say about 16-18% bf mate???


Thanks mate I was thinking about 20% bf probably 25 wen I get back from my holiday !! Ha

A full week no gym its gonna be tough!!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Thanks mate I was thinking about 20% bf probably 25 wen I get back from my holiday !! Ha
> 
> A full week no gym its gonna be tough!!


Resisting bands?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> Resisting bands?


Too late now forgot to pack them. Will do push-ups and stuff and cardio nice pool on site so will do lots of swimming. Oh and pull-ups in the kids playground lol


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you lost water after you stopped the dnp ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry mate, just caught up. It's a Zero for the O in my username so didn't get the @ lol

Done a grand job. I'd say 20% BF 

Have you done a number 2 yet? Have a few weetabix lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Tren King said:


> Do you lost water after you stopped the dnp ?


Yea mate I dropped loads of water just got back from the week holiday lived on Havana club rum pizza icecream donuts and waffles so all the water will be back!!! Not got on the scales yet but am expecting a good 8-10lbs up!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, just caught up. It's a Zero for the O in my username so didn't get the @ lol
> 
> Done a grand job. I'd say 20% BF
> 
> Have you done a number 2 yet? Have a few weetabix lol


Hi mate no worries.

Ye I recon 20% finally did a number 2 after strong laxatives not good at all!!! Just hit back from a week holiday a good 8lbs up at least!!! Oops!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

After a weeks holiday pics!!! Too many double Havana club rums and donuts !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, I've had this week off. Haven't been away but diet has been a little "off course" we're only human


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've had this week off. Haven't been away but diet has been a little "off course" we're only human


Week off after your 8 week cut?

Well am back to been super strict now shoulders and cardio in the morning.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Last supper before I resume the cut! 

Any1 tried this missis picked me it up from crawshaws. Full of water no doubt??


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Last supper before I resume the cut!
> View attachment 169648
> 
> 
> ...


I always buy the 5kg chicken tubs not got that one in particular but there usually just the same all butchers round my way sell them around £20 they don't have much water the same packs they open and sell as singles on the counter all locally sourced there's a few selling the Holland stuff which is grand but u can get that in the Chinese super market for £15 I prefer local northern irish sourced chicken


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Holy fuxk 1 week holiday and I have gained 12lbs fat tw1t!!!

So today instead of 30mins cardio after shoulders il be doing a hour!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Holy fuxk 1 week holiday and I have gained 12lbs fat tw1t!!!
> 
> So today instead of 30mins cardio after shoulders il be doing a hour!!


haha. get on that treadmill!

you need to reverse diet now ideally. raising carbs a bit each week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Week off after your 8 week cut?
> 
> Well am back to been super strict now shoulders and cardio in the morning.


Yeah, did just over 8 weeks mate. 3 weeks later and the odd treat is sneaking in lol

Good lad, morning sessions are much better! No dicks in the gym lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, did just over 8 weeks mate. 3 weeks later and the odd treat is sneaking in lol
> 
> Good lad, morning sessions are much better! No dicks in the gym lol


I ate like a fool on holiday and was drinking most nights!! Jumped on the scales and am 12lbs up gutted kicking myself now!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. get on that treadmill!
> 
> you need to reverse diet now ideally. raising carbs a bit each week.


Am starting bk to square one only carbs will come from green veg with one carb up day a week to hopefully stop the dreaded constipation!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> I ate like a fool on holiday and was drinking most nights!! Jumped on the scales and am 12lbs up gutted kicking myself now!!!


You was on holiday though mate 

Up 20lbs here, dropped 6 of those last 2 days though lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You was on holiday though mate
> 
> Up 20lbs here, dropped 6 of those last 2 days though lol


Oh wow don't feel as bad now you have made my day!! Lol well I just got back from shoulders and 55mins cardio still shaking the hacks ultraburn hit the spot!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I always buy the 5kg chicken tubs not got that one in particular but there usually just the same all butchers round my way sell them around £20 they don't have much water the same packs they open and sell as singles on the counter all locally sourced there's a few selling the Holland stuff which is grand but u can get that in the Chinese super market for £15 I prefer local northern irish sourced chicken


I just wacked a load of Tabasco sauce marinade all over a few breasts will cook it Tomoz see how it tastes.

Hows the DNP treating you? What's the total loss so far?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh wow don't feel as bad now you have made my day!! Lol well I just got back from shoulders and 55mins cardio still shaking the hacks ultraburn hit the spot!!!


Pmsl I'm currently fluctuating between 192-199lbs each day. It'll settle lol

Screw that much cardio! 30 mins is enough


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Last supper before I resume the cut!
> View attachment 169648
> 
> 
> ...


Musclefood are good for chicken, bigger / firmer than supermarket and cheaper too.


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> I just wacked a load of Tabasco sauce marinade all over a few breasts will cook it Tomoz see how it tastes.
> 
> Hows the DNP treating you? What's the total loss so far?


I had to lower the dose to 125 cause we hit a heat wave here back to 250 tomorrow so far lost about 16 lbs gonna stay on another week or 2 depending on weather. Some days have been brutal and nights have been hard but I'm glad iv experienced it and it's a phenomenal drug can't believe the results so far I'm so flat and watery tho will be interesting to see what I look like once I'm off


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I had to lower the dose to 125 cause we hit a heat wave here back to 250 tomorrow so far lost about 16 lbs gonna stay on another week or 2 depending on weather. Some days have been brutal and nights have been hard but I'm glad iv experienced it and it's a phenomenal drug can't believe the results so far I'm so flat and watery tho will be interesting to see what I look like once I'm off


Haha pussyyy am a welder my welding bay hits 40plus everyday i beasted 300mg everyday!! Haha.

No good effort mate I feel for u. Might have another run October time. I hated looking so flat and watery soon drops off tho about 7-10 after stopping dnp I looked really well.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jwbs said:


> Musclefood are good for chicken, bigger / firmer than supermarket and cheaper too.


Am still a muscle food Virgin keep saying il put a order in but end up going to my local butcher most times.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm glad iv experienced it and it's a phenomenal drug can't believe the results


I told you :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Your jaw will drop when you look yourself at the mirror after losing the water.


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Haha pussyyy am a welder my welding bay hits 40plus everyday i beasted 300mg everyday!! Haha.
> 
> No good effort mate I feel for u. Might have another run October time. I hated looking so flat and watery soon drops off tho about 7-10 after stopping dnp I looked really well.


I work directly with the public some day were fine in a polo shirt but others I sweated through and had to wear my fleece which just made it worse lol. People looking at me dripping with sweat literally doing nothing is getting a bit annoying had to tell a few people I'm on "fat burners" not dnp obviously to stave off any more awkward questions.

A girl in work was like here what are they called I might get some cause she was so impressed the weight iv shed had to try swerve the topic said I couldn't remember the name haha

I'm the gym I am soaked literally getting sweat patches on my knees through my track bottoms people looking at me worried like I'm gonna die so funny


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I work directly with the public some day were fine in a polo shirt but others I sweated through and had to wear my fleece which just made it worse lol. People looking at me dripping with sweat literally doing nothing is getting a bit annoying had to tell a few people I'm on "fat burners" not dnp obviously to stave off any more awkward questions.
> 
> A girl in work was like here what are they called I might get some cause she was so impressed the weight iv shed had to try swerve the topic said I couldn't remember the name haha
> 
> I'm the gym I am soaked literally getting sweat patches on my knees through my track bottoms people looking at me worried like I'm gonna die so funny


*LMFAO*

The face of the people is dead hilarious lol

Just find a typical fat burner like lipo6 or something and blame it :lol:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

How many weeks have you guys been on so far? Have you felt the need of T3?


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Big Man 123 said:


> How many weeks have you guys been on so far? Have you felt the need of T3?


I'm on 2 weeks after the first week I added T3 and I felt I get better workouts now started at 25mcg for a few days then up to 50 the day I dropped the dose I went back down to 25 and honestly by the evening time I was reked so I went back up to 50 and feel better.

I also noticed it works better for me on a low to medium carb diet. Tried higher carbs and eating more fruit like I was advised but all it done was made me warmer lost **** all for a few days so I went back to low carb and it started flying off again


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm on 2 weeks after the first week I added T3 and I felt I get better workouts now started at 25mcg for a few days then up to 50 the day I dropped the dose I went back down to 25 and honestly by the evening time I was reked so I went back up to 50 and feel better.
> 
> I also noticed it works better for me on a low to medium carb diet. Tried higher carbs and eating more fruit like I was advised but all it done was made me warmer lost **** all for a few days so I went back to low carb and it started flying off again


That's great mate, I will be doing 50 mcg in my cycle too. Be sure to not go too low with the Carbs tho.

The heat is definitely a problem some days but not getting cold in winter is just amazing! Gotta love it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Am still a muscle food Virgin keep saying il put a order in but end up going to my local butcher most times.


Stick to the butcher mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> How many weeks have you guys been on so far? Have you felt the need of T3?


Think I did just less than 5 weeks uses t3 from week 2 I feel it did help I am still on t3 and WINSTROL now weight loss was amazing but sadly wacked on 12 lbs whirl on holiday for a week oooopss!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I work directly with the public some day were fine in a polo shirt but others I sweated through and had to wear my fleece which just made it worse lol. People looking at me dripping with sweat literally doing nothing is getting a bit annoying had to tell a few people I'm on "fat burners" not dnp obviously to stave off any more awkward questions.
> 
> A girl in work was like here what are they called I might get some cause she was so impressed the weight iv shed had to try swerve the topic said I couldn't remember the name haha
> 
> I'm the gym I am soaked literally getting sweat patches on my knees through my track bottoms people looking at me worried like I'm gonna die so funny


Hahah I can remember it well constant pumping of heat it did get very irritating after a while made me grumpy as hell!!

Most the lads I work with know about my gear use so I was open about the dnp too my mate at work was ace any hard graft jobs he did the most lifting he could see I was really struggling with the heat ha!! The tw1t got me back bringing fresh cream buns in Most days knowing I could not eat them!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Stick to the butcher mate


Are u not a muscle food fan?

Am all for supporting local english butchers so try go local when I can.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> That's great mate, I will be doing 50 mcg in my cycle too. Be sure to not go too low with the Carbs tho.
> 
> The heat is definitely a problem some days but not getting cold in winter is just amazing! Gotta love it lol


I made that mistake going basically no carbs and was blocked full of shiiteee for nearly 2 weeks!! Finally filled the toilet while on holiday fecker took 3 flushes!!! Ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Are u not a muscle food fan?
> 
> Am all for supporting local english butchers so try go local when I can.


Local all the way, my local one has just gone bust. Gutted for him.

Plus I've had 4 deliveries from MF.... 3 had issues lol


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Hahah I can remember it well constant pumping of heat it did get very irritating after a while made me grumpy as hell!!
> 
> Most the lads I work with know about my gear use so I was open about the dnp too my mate at work was ace any hard graft jobs he did the most lifting he could see I was really struggling with the heat ha!! The tw1t got me back bringing fresh cream buns in Most days knowing I could not eat them!!!


Grumpy...I cam relate to that I'm like a bear with a sore head f's

Are the people u told not thinking WTF is wrong with you anyone I told think I need my head checked ****ing with such a dangerous compound....I just said stop being pussies and read up on it before u get yer fanny in a twist


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Local all the way, my local one has just gone bust. Gutted for him.
> 
> Plus I've had 4 deliveries from MF.... 3 had issues lol


Ah that's a shame. I've had 6 deliveries, no problems. Never really used my local butcher, was always buying from supermarket, but their stuff is watery slimy sh!te compared to MF.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Local all the way, my local one has just gone bust. Gutted for him.
> 
> Plus I've had 4 deliveries from MF.... 3 had issues lol


Big issues? Did they put it right or mess you about?

I am currently having issues with a protein seller won't name them YET!! Lol but the response time is taking the p1ss been over a week so far not got any closer to fixing the issue.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Grumpy...I cam relate to that I'm like a bear with a sore head f's
> 
> Are the people u told not thinking WTF is wrong with you anyone I told think I need my head checked ****ing with such a dangerous compound....I just said stop being pussies and read up on it before u get yer fanny in a twist


No mate they stick crap up there nose everyday and smoke so they know what my response would be!! Ha


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> No mate they stick crap up there nose everyday and smoke so they know what my response would be!! Ha


So many experts popping up around me at the minute who have never even heard of it until I said what I was on.

Iv heard it all from it must be all water to your gonna put it all back on as soon as you come off. Would you not feel better about yourself doing it nnaturally is the most annoying thing iv heard over and over. All this great advice is coming from people who are phat phucks jealous cause there busting their assessment in the gym losing a pound a week and I'm here still busting my ass but I'm losing 16 lbs and still going


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> So many experts popping up around me at the minute who have never even heard of it until I said what I was on.
> 
> Iv heard it all from it must be all water to your gonna put it all back on as soon as you come off. Would you not feel better about yourself doing it nnaturally is the most annoying thing iv heard over and over. All this great advice is coming from people who are phat phucks jealous cause there busting their assessment in the gym losing a pound a week and I'm here still busting my ass but I'm losing 16 lbs and still going


Haha ye I know what u mean some people are clueless on the whole subject but still feel the need to add there opinion.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leg day what else is there to do on a Sunday!!!

Pre workout meal is

150g cottage cheese

1 x can tuna steak in oil.

50g sunflower seeds

And 1 hacks ultraburn tab lovely!! If my legs still work il be doing 45 mins cardio too.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Leg day what else is there to do on a Sunday!!!
> 
> Pre workout meal is
> 
> ...


You'll still be buzzing two hours after mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jwbs said:


> Ah that's a shame. I've had 6 deliveries, no problems. Never really used my local butcher, was always buying from supermarket, but their stuff is watery slimy sh!te compared to MF.


Supermarket chicken is terrible, can get away with a full chicken but that's about it.



skipper1987 said:


> Big issues? Did they put it right or mess you about?
> 
> I am currently having issues with a protein seller won't name them YET!! Lol but the response time is taking the p1ss been over a week so far not got any closer to fixing the issue.


Quality issues with hache steaks - FOOKING terrible.

Chicken that stunk! Delivery issues etc


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Supermarket chicken is terrible, can get away with a full chicken but that's about it.
> 
> Quality issues with hache steaks - FOOKING terrible.
> 
> Chicken that stunk! Delivery issues etc


Glad I swerved muscle foods!! Local butchers for me every time never got a bad cut of meat and great value if u buy bulk


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Supermarket chicken is terrible, can get away with a full chicken but that's about it.
> 
> Quality issues with hache steaks - FOOKING terrible.
> 
> Chicken that stunk! Delivery issues etc


Yeah chicken is always gonna ming when it's packed into sealed bags like that, i assume butchers meat gets a good airing. The chicken is goid though once it's rebagged for freezing, mine always smells fine once defrosted (still wash it tho)

I agree on the hache steaks, wtf are they? Way worse than steak or steak burgers or even normal burgers.

They sent me free mince once, i say mince but it was more like ground beef, it was really nice (i was drunk when i ate it so maybe that's why)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You'll still be buzzing two hours after mate!


Just got back from a 2 hour leg destruction seshion!!! My old training buddy turned up so sh1t got real!! Ha

I think d-hacks just put a load of amphetamine's in the ultraburn to save on cost took one yesterday morning and still had shrivel dick and wide eyes at 1am ended up watching some crazy wildlife programme on natgeo!!!

Could not handle any cardio today I was ruined and felt close to death kept getting a funny stabbing pain behind my right eye ball???


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Supermarket chicken is terrible, can get away with a full chicken but that's about it.
> 
> Quality issues with hache steaks - FOOKING terrible.
> 
> Chicken that stunk! Delivery issues etc


Oh that's not good I been using the gold standard bags of already cooked frozen chicken my gym stocks it smells a bit when you first open the seal but would not say it stinks?

Glad u told me about them steaks was looking at getting some I won't bother now.

The protein company I was moaning about came good in the end just received a email yet are sending me a replacement bag of chocolate vanilla impact whey.

Cheers @myprotein.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Glad I swerved muscle foods!! Local butchers for me every time never got a bad cut of meat and great value if u buy bulk


...and he's charging me 3.50£/kg if I'm buying 5kg

Nice


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

haha. I had shrivel dick too . not nice. any good films on tonight in the wee small hours?

don't like the sound of that eyeball mate. stims working overtime??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. I had shrivel dick too . not nice. any good films on tonight in the wee small hours?
> 
> don't like the sound of that eyeball mate. stims working overtime??


Is they ever owt decent on sky? Just downgraded it was paying 50plus a month tied in till October then am gonna get one of them android boxes.

The pain in my eye has gone now was weird maybe lay off the stims a while.

Just had a cracking Sunday dinner even turned down the roast spuds and homade yorkshire puds just loads of BEEF AND VEG!!! Post workout leg meal of champions!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> ...and he's charging me 3.50£/kg if I'm buying 5kg
> 
> Nice


Gonna see what my butcher can do on 5kg Turkey instead of chicken.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Is they ever owt decent on sky? Just downgraded it was paying 50plus a month tied in till October then am gonna get one of them android boxes.
> 
> The pain in my eye has gone now was weird maybe lay off the stims a while.
> 
> Just had a cracking Sunday dinner even turned down the roast spuds and homade yorkshire puds just loads of BEEF AND VEG!!! Post workout leg meal of champions!


haha dedicated non carber!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well am done in trained Saturday Sunday back to work Monday after my week holiday and went straight to the gym after work so feeling pretty exhausted today so gonna rest and back at it tomorrow back and calfs and some more cardio get the scales moving down again.

Food has been vey clean today

Dry fish for breakfast

Fish and broccoli for dinner

Oh and dry fish for tea!!!



On a different note can't wait for work tomorrow got 60 frames to weld up after some muppets got let loose on the new lazer cutter the gap is not meant to be there!!! 

Should be good fun trying to make these!!!


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Well am done in trained Saturday Sunday back to work Monday after my week holiday and went straight to the gym after work so feeling pretty exhausted today so gonna rest and back at it tomorrow back and calfs and some more cardio get the scales moving down again.
> 
> Food has been vey clean today
> 
> ...


Never been into fish but i really need to start eating it, that looks really good. What is it exactly and how do you cook it, just grilled? How's it priced relative to chicken / minced beef?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jwbs said:


> Never been into fish but i really need to start eating it, that looks really good. What is it exactly and how do you cook it, just grilled? How's it priced relative to chicken / minced beef?


Fish is quality really good macros plenty of good fat protein etc its just salmon from farmfoods comes frozen get 3kg for a £10 it's not as good as the fresh stuff but better than a lot of stuff out there does not shrink when you cook it and tastes really nice it comes in little vacume packs I just throw it in boiling water in the bag for 10-12 mins nice and simple when am working long shifts. The fresh stuff can be pricey but now and then you can get a good deal.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Just back from back and triceps joints feeling a little dry maybe from diet or maybe from winstrol?? Not sure if the dry joints from WINSTROL is broscience or not? Been running 75mg everyday for 8 weeks maybe more now?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Just back from back and triceps joints feeling a little dry maybe from diet or maybe from winstrol?? Not sure if the dry joints from WINSTROL is broscience or not? Been running 75mg everyday for 8 weeks maybe more now?


It's not brosience m8

I was so dry that my ligament snapped

I know I should lower the weight but tren didn't let me...


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been on 100mg winny for 6 weeks and still run 30mile a week with no joint pains


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Weight today down 6lbs since been back from my weeks binge holiday all going really well so back down at 15.6stone

I might wake up heavier in the morning tho it's the girlfriends birthday so sat stuffing my face with this!! 

It all started so well with this at work today oops.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> I've been on 100mg winny for 6 weeks and still run 30mile a week with no joint pains


Maybe person dependant? What winny u using?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> It's not brosience m8
> 
> I was so dry that my ligament snapped
> 
> I know I should lower the weight but tren didn't let me...


Ouch!!! What ligament? Haha that tren is naughty stuff!!! So are u out of action still?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Ouch!!! What ligament? Haha that tren is naughty stuff!!! So are u out of action still?


Triceps mate (part of it) & that was year ago

God bless hgh


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> Triceps mate (part of it) & that was year ago
> 
> God bless hgh


Must have bloody hurt!!!

How long to recover and how much hcg did u use?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jwbs said:


> Balls, nearest farmfoods is 20 miles, looks like I'm on steak and chicken for a while longer. I'm on 25/25 am/pm winny atm, joints ok but I'm only 1 week in and not maxing the weights right now.


Keep an eye out supermarkets have a deal on now and then.

Mmmm steak .

What winny u using are u running owt else?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

D hacks mate 2 tabs a day! Ran twice before at 100mg for 8 weeks and never suffered and stuff joints at all


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Must have bloody hurt!!!
> 
> How long to recover and how much hcg did u use?


No pain what so ever but my arm swollen so much that I couldn't put my jumper on(slew too tight)

I was back to in 4 weeks when doc said up to 24 weeks to recover

Pretty amazing and the fat loss as a bonus

Time is flying (2 years ago that was sorry mate)

I didn't go pct route looks like hgh unblocked me

I went up to 6 units a day


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Skipper after you took your last dose of dnp how much water weight did u lose in the flying days or was it more like a week? How long before you could tell it had cleared your system!? I'm tempted to give it another 2 week go but only 150 each day I can't cope on 300 lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> D hacks mate 2 tabs a day! Ran twice before at 100mg for 8 weeks and never suffered and stuff joints at all


Not used d-hacks winstrol used the OXYS did not rate them the t400 gave me lumps and flu every jab currently using d-hacks ultraburn and LOVING THEM!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Any1 used this for sore joints?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Any1 used this for sore joints?
> View attachment 170080


Yea mate. Seems to work. Got the Mp version somewhere


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea mate. Seems to work. Got the Mp version somewhere


Ah good to hear how much did you pay for it this one seems pretty well priced.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Ah good to hear how much did you pay for it this one seems pretty well priced.


dunno mate. not much. the mp one is 17 quid now ..


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well this weekend is getting wrote off as a big fat cheat day!! Our lasses birthday so went out last night too much food and massive helpings of tiramisu puddings for after them round leeds for a few Havana club rums!!!

Today I have demolished all her birthday present boxes of chocolate and tomorrow is a boozy family christening with a free hot Buffett for after.

Back to diet monday then!! Ha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Well this weekend is getting wrote off as a big fat cheat day!! Our lasses birthday so went out last night too much food and massive helpings of tiramisu puddings for after them round leeds for a few Havana club rums!!!
> 
> Today I have demolished all her birthday present boxes of chocolate and tomorrow is a boozy family christening with a free hot Buffett for after.
> 
> Back to diet monday then!! Ha


haha. even I'm not sticking to diet this weekend, but I am logging it so I know how far wrong I went


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> dunno mate. not much. the mp one is 17 quid now ..


This is only £10 delivered free.

Gonna try it sore dry and sore at the moment and have loads of DECA and equipoise sat around too tempting to jump on and sort the joints out but I really need to come off all gear in the next 2 weeks I have bought all the pct stuff now so am sticking to it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> This is only £10 delivered free.
> 
> Gonna try it sore dry and sore at the moment and have loads of DECA and equipoise sat around too tempting to jump on and sort the joints out but I really need to come off all gear in the next 2 weeks I have bought all the pct stuff now so am sticking to it.


sorted mate. where did you get it?

all my joints need some wd40 ATM


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. even I'm not sticking to diet this weekend, but I am logging it so I know how far wrong I went


Friday at work and all week was mega strict last night was worth it tho!

Today started well no carbs till this afty.

How far wrong u gone? Lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> sorted mate. where did you get it?
> 
> all my joints need some wd40 ATM


Amazon mate. All my joints need some GH!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Friday at work and all week was mega strict last night was worth it tho!
> 
> Today started well no carbs till this afty.
> 
> How far wrong u gone? Lol


not too much. can't drink like I used to. takes me an hour to finish a pint


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Amazon mate. All my joints need some GH!!!


ah found it! mp is 180 tabs. though Amazon is cheaper for the 180


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Well buddy yesterday was my last day of DNP lost 24 lbs in the 3 weeks so that's nearly 2 stone!! I didn't lose as much off the love handles and lower stomach as I'd like and I look pretty bad iv read a lot about the week after coming off if when you look your best tried to go back look at your pics but there gone for some reason. Did you feel much of a difference after coming off as in less soft to the touch?

I'm 17.4 can't guess BF as I am so flat and watery but I'm hoping to get to 16 in the next 8 weeks

How much did u lose the week you came off?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Well buddy yesterday was my last day of DNP lost 24 lbs in the 3 weeks so that's nearly 2 stone!! I didn't lose as much off the love handles and lower stomach as I'd like and I look pretty bad iv read a lot about the week after coming off if when you look your best tried to go back look at your pics but there gone for some reason. Did you feel much of a difference after coming off as in less soft to the touch?
> 
> I'm 17.4 can't guess BF as I am so flat and watery but I'm hoping to get to 16 in the next 8 weeks
> 
> How much did u lose the week you came off?


Well done mate 3 weeks is epic it's not easy and 24lbs is a massive loss!! I also did not loose as much as I hoped on the lower stomach and love handles but my aim now is to keep lowering bf and have another dnp run after the summer.

I looked like Shiite on my last day but a week later I looked pretty good I lost another good 7lbs when I came off.

I did carry on with the low carbs t3 winstrol and 40mins cardio 4x a week.

Il post the pics again.

Before dnp.



Day I came off dnp.



7 days after stopping the dnp.



Current condition after a weeks boozing holiday and eating 4000plus cals.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> ah found it! mp is 180 tabs. though Amazon is cheaper for the 180


Just gonna get the small tub am a tight ****! See if they work first.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> not too much. can't drink like I used to. takes me an hour to finish a pint


I can't drink larger or cider anymore strictly rum these days!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> I can't drink larger or cider anymore strictly rum these days!


haha.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Just gonna get the small tub am a tight ****! See if they work first.


yea am sure they're good. just dusted off mine


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Well done mate 3 weeks is epic it's not easy and 24lbs is a massive loss!! I also did not loose as much as I hoped on the lower stomach and love handles but my aim now is to keep lowering bf and have another dnp run after the summer.
> 
> I looked like Shiite on my last day but a week later I looked pretty good I lost another good 7lbs when I came off.
> 
> ...


Still looking great mate!!! 3 weeks was hard graft tbh I'm gonna get a tub of crystal heat for next January just incase.

I really did get sick of feeling like crap all the time pretty much think my starting BF was way higher than I originally thought Il probably be around 20% once it's all settled. Gonna keep the cut going still on test and tren gonna extend them another 5 weeks and add in some winny myself gonna take my T3 another week then drop it.

Now iv got leaner I'm worried I may have the kind of chest fat that's gonna require lipo it obviously won't no until I get my fat right down.

Your log inspired me to run it myself glad I did mate well pleased top abs have started to appear which makes my chest, love handles and lower stomach look worse lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> Still looking great mate!!! 3 weeks was hard graft tbh I'm gonna get a tub of crystal heat for next January just incase.
> 
> I really did get sick of feeling like crap all the time pretty much think my starting BF was way higher than I originally thought Il probably be around 20% once it's all settled. Gonna keep the cut going still on test and tren gonna extend them another 5 weeks and add in some winny myself gonna take my T3 another week then drop it.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.

Sorry for late reply been working nights am dying man!!!

Training has been sacked off until I adjust to the longer hours and trying to eat when am normally sleeping!!!

How's the cut going? You off the dnp now?

As for the loose skin am sure it won't need surgery but it does take time to tighten up especially after loosing weight so fast!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Saggy sunday turned out to be epic!!! First day back training since I went on nights body is fecked can't get used to eating when I want to be sleeping???

Not sure on weight think I may have just maintained il be surprised if I have dropped any as diet has been more relaxed with more carbs. Than usual.

Trained shoulders today took 100mg winstrol pre workout with a can on rockstar!!! That's how I roll had veins popping up like mad!!

ISO scissor press machine

20kg x20

30kg x15

40kg x12

40kg x12

Ohp machine neutral grip handles find its easier on the shoulder niggle

30kg x20

50kg x20

60kg x12

70kg x12

Dumbbell side lateral seated.

6kg x15

8kg x15

10kg x10

Then did a quick bicep and tricep workout

EZ bar skull crushers.

Close grip incline press

Dumbbell over head tricep extensions.

Seated dumbbell curls

EZ bar curls

Cable one arm preacher bicep curls.

Was gonna do my cardio In the gym but saw the sun beaming and decided to go for a steady jog down the local woods mapped it when I got home roughly 5mile felt good been out running free not done it since I lost my running buddy my loyal staffi bitch last summer.

All ready in my running shorts #muppett!!!


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Sorry for late reply been working nights am dying man!!!
> 
> ...


I think I jumped the gun a bit on the lose skin thing think it's just more fat to lose before I start panicking anyway lol. I didn't really see a dramatic water loss coming off dnp iv seen a few people talk about it but I didn't see it. I look way better think I have about a stone to lose in the next 7 weeks before holiday iv upped my cardio the last wweek hoping for a good drop in fat this week.

Feels amazing to be normal again I love the cold mornings lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Saggy sunday turned out to be epic!!! First day back training since I went on nights body is fecked can't get used to eating when I want to be sleeping???
> 
> Not sure on weight think I may have just maintained il be surprised if I have dropped any as diet has been more relaxed with more carbs. Than usual.
> 
> ...


What OHP machine you got? Don't see many doing 70kg!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> What OHP machine you got? Don't see many doing 70kg!


A recent new one not seen any name on it pretty basic but the mechanism is really good does not put awkward pressure on my shoulder joints like others do and with no plates loaded is relatively light compared to some others I used. Il get a picture up next time I go to the gym.

Looks pretty similar to this one.



Think it's German made tho?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Going to try these bad boys tonight on the 12 hour night shift!! 

Start on 1 tab or 2???


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> Going to try these bad boys tonight on the 12 hour night shift!!
> View attachment 170656
> 
> 
> Start on 1 tab or 2???


knowing you you'll start on two anyway. should keep you awake. I load up on caffeine tabs when on nights. works easy. zma in the morning to get 9 hrs kip in 5 hrs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> A recent new one not seen any name on it pretty basic but the mechanism is really good does not put awkward pressure on my shoulder joints like others do and with no plates loaded is relatively light compared to some others I used. Il get a picture up next time I go to the gym.
> 
> Looks pretty similar to this one.
> 
> ...


yea looks a bit lighter than mine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Saggy sunday turned out to be epic!!! First day back training since I went on nights body is fecked can't get used to eating when I want to be sleeping???
> 
> Not sure on weight think I may have just maintained il be surprised if I have dropped any as diet has been more relaxed with more carbs. Than usual.
> 
> ...


Black eye mate?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Black eye mate?


Ah you copped it!!! Yes 2 black eyes and all the nasty white fat hanging out on the inside of my lip probably should have had it stitched but was Saturday night was not fancying sat in A+E for hours.

Result of dirty scum bag chavs fighting 2 on 1 dem Asians never fight fair lol could be worse they could have put me in a orange jump suite and chopped my head off pmsl


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea looks a bit lighter than mine


We have one of them too heavy bastarrd!!! No chance am doing 70kg on that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Ah you copped it!!! Yes 2 black eyes and all the nasty white fat hanging out on the inside of my lip probably should have had it stitched but was Saturday night was not fancying sat in A+E for hours.
> 
> Result of dirty scum bag chavs fighting 2 on 1 dem Asians never fight fair lol could be worse they could have put me in a orange jump suite and chopped my head off pmsl


Pmsl, yes you could have been ISIS's next example.

Mate I hope you're going to find the little cúnts and give them a good thrashing.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl, yes you could have been ISIS's next example.
> 
> Mate I hope you're going to find the little cúnts and give them a good thrashing.


It was me giving one of them a good lack of cals angry stims diet beating that resulted in the other ones jumping in!! Lol

Tren me wants to go buther them but sensible me still on licence and a little boy and heavily pregnant lady at home says leave it be.

Edit!!

Starting wildcat trenrip300 in a few month so who knows lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Pound land bargains!!! 

Bought all 3 flavours these two the majors are not as good as the one I ate but still decent. Any1 else making quid shop gains?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Pound land bargains!!!
> View attachment 170689
> 
> 
> Bought all 3 flavours these two the majors are not as good as the one I ate but still decent. Any1 else making quid shop gains?


Bargain! Lol

What's the TrenRip breakdown?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Bargain! Lol
> 
> What's the TrenRip breakdown?


150mg tren ace.

75mg test prop.

75mg mast prop.

Very dark brown colour too looks yummy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> 150mg tren ace.
> 
> 75mg test prop.
> 
> ...


ah remember it now, black treacle lol

Meant to be great though!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> ah remember it now, black treacle lol
> 
> Meant to be great though!!


I imagine it's gonna sting!!! Do u reckon they is actually 150mg tren ace In there?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Right guys and ladies gonna leave this little log now I have pretty much hit my goals and now I plan on just maintaining running pct and then will be off gear for a few months my girlfriend is due to give birth in 9 weeks so training will be taking a bit of a back seat.

Thanks for the support people.

Happy lifting.


----------

